# BaueruTc's Denim Blue 225



## BaueruTc

Well i thought i had better start a Diary for my TT on this forum rather than starting a new thread every time i get a new bit of kit for my car!

I am just over a year into owning my first TT and i dont regret buying her one bit. Started off with a Ford Orion then downgraded to a Rover Metro Quest . I then owned a Ford Mondeo MK1 2.0 Si which i totally chaved up and spent ridiculous money on it and it was always breaking down!

I then decided to go German and bought the car of my dreams a MK2 Golf GTI 16V which i loved, I owned a few MK2 golfs 3 in total and they never let me down. One had heaps of problems but you could slap a band aid on her and she would keep on going! I stayed with the Germans and bought a BMW E36 Coupe 1.8 16v Which i loved, Took a while to get used to the RWD and it was a pig in winter but she was a lovely car and a bit of a head turner. After five years she was getting a bit tired and i came across a BMW E46 Saloon 318 with low miles. I purchased her and she was a good car but was very gutless a 1.9 8v! Again rear wheel drive and she was hopeless in the snow which is no use to me as i start work in the mornings at 0515 so i am on the road at around 0430 and up here in the Highlands the gritter drivers are still in there beds!

It was then that i decided that i had to get one of the cars i had been after for a long time, Subaru Impreza Sti or an Audi TT. Well as we all know i went with the TT in the end as to me the Impreza's are just a bit cheap looking on the inside. Traveled down to Newcastle to see a TT which sounded to good to be true 53,000 miles 2 owners service history and the owner owned a garage in Newcastle.










I ended up buying her and still have her a year later! There were a few minor issues with her when i bought her, Dent in the door, Owner saying Cambelt and pump had been changed but no record of it as he did it on the cheap through his garage. The car was such a good price i took the gamble knowing i would have to resolve these issues at some stage. Well about 100 miles back up the road the cars abs/esp lights came on :x thought i would carry on home as she was still driving fine. Did some searching on here asking questions and was told to buy a cable and dl VCDS and it turned out it was the G251 sensor which was faulty. Next day i took engine covers off and found a plug had been cut which turned out to be the N249 Valve which i ended up removing. After a few days the car felt like someone had stolen the turbo!

Result i thought was that it needed a new MAF as it went like stick when i unplugged it! Still waiting for Vagcom cable to arrive at this point. Bought a new MAF from Audi and no change! Ended up being the N75 Valve! Replaced it and she was good as new.

Engine bay needed a wee clean and i bought and fitted a bling kit at the same time.



















Next up was the basics Oil, filter and spark plug change to keep her in shape. I also replaced the rear discs and pads as they were looking a tad shabby. The car had new discs and pads on the front when i bought her. I painted the rear calipers at the same time so they were nice and red!



















I emailed dent devils pics of the damage to my door and they got back to me saying it could not be repaired. 










So i found one on eBay it arrived and it was in a worse state than my door so it all went on the back burner for the time being.










Next up was a machine polish, I bought a DAS-6 kit from polished bliss for around £220 and what a job it made removed pretty much all the swirl marks on the car, I wish i had bought one years ago!


















































































I then decided to purchase a new bluetooth stereo as i missed all my mp3's. Got an amazing deal from Halfords for a Alpine 113-BT £89! Fitted her up and sold my old Bose tape player on eBay for over £100! so it paid for itself. I started the listing at 99p but it just went up and up!










Then came a new set of Alloys. I purchased a set of 19 inch RS6 reps (with rubbish tyres i know). They will be coming off come winter time and the old alloys will be going back on which will be getting some plasti-dip action when i get a chance!




























Car is a bit of a 4x4 but it will be getting sorted down the line!

Next day was sunny so went out a took a few shots of the car in the Sun as thats when Denim Blue comes alive!



















I still had not painted the front calipers so stripped them down to paint, On refitting i managed to strip one the the carrier threads so i had to get an insert made up. That was the car out of action for a few days as Audi had no stock of them in the UK and said there was a 10 day wait for one from Germany!










Next was a drilled airbox / Wakbox and i am glad i did it boy i love the sound of the turbo spooling up!

Next up was a red reverse sticker from Kaz which lasted a while before it started to fade!










3 Bar grill next, Thanks to Hoggys advice i managed to swtich her out without removing the bumper although my arms looked like i had done a few rounds with a couple of stray cats afterwards!

Before









After









Coming up to a year of ownership and i found that the neerside Alien was not working, So i did some digging and found the Alien had been snapped and the pipe was plugged up with a bolt. New one ordered, £72 from Audi.

I also had to replace the faulty G251 sensor for the MOT that was an other Audi parts department job. Fitted it and that was it sorted!

Had the car all booked in for MOT camblet and some old dear decided to reverse into my car hitting and denting the wing and catching the corner of the bumper! I got a quote from a bodyshop i was happy with and she wrote me a cheque for the repair!










Booked the car in for it MOT and decided to get the cambelt, tensioners, damper and water pump changed at the same time. All went well car passed mot and all the above got changed. I also got my door repaired by the Inverness Dent Devil Reps Colin Chalmers, Its not 100% but its far better than it was before.



















Since he did such a good job i decided to get my polisher out and attack the scratches where the impact on the door had happened and i was happy with the end results. Majority of the scratches came out. I also had a few scratches on the rear bumper which i also managed to remove.



















Next up was a partial de-badge of the rear end.



















I decided to treat her to a Forge 008DV a pipercross panel filter and a in Vent Boost Gauge! Install of these all went fine and i also gave her a second oil and filter change.





































A week later and she was off to the bodyshop for the accident repair. They had her for three days and i got her back yesterday with a fully resprayed offside wing and front bumper! The quality of the work is fantastic.




























So we are pretty much up to present day now. Next job was to sort out the 4x4 look. My Apex springs have arrived so i am now waiting for the spacer kit to arrive and a few extra tools to help me complete the job.










I have also ordered a Badger5 V3 Tip which should be here on Monday so that lot will keep me busy for a while.

So a year in and i think i can say that i managed to get a good Audi TT not the silver one that i wanted but she was a good price and low milage and she has not missed a beat since i got her.

If i had to replace her then i reckon i would be going down the V6 route or the QS 

Sorry for the long post but its over now, You can all wake up :lol:

Were there enough pics in it for you Yellow?


----------



## jamman

8)


----------



## BaueruTc

jamman said:


> 8)


Im not the only night owl then? :wink:


----------



## TTQ2K2

BaueruTc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Im not the only night owl then? :wink:
Click to expand...

Nope...but then it's only 9:40pm here. :wink:

cheers


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... taking shape nicely ... I'm looking forward to seeing a few pics when you have the springs and spacers on 8) ...
... what size spacers have you gone for? ...


----------



## jamman

BaueruTc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Im not the only night owl then? :wink:
Click to expand...

No :lol:


----------



## Matzu

Nice lookin tt you have!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Looking well you have been busy keep up the good work


----------



## TT-Rossco

Good post, you can't beat a thread like this. Get some pics up once springs and spaces are fitted.


----------



## Ruffmeister

Great thread! Good work on the TT. Will look even better when the springs and spacers are on


----------



## BaueruTc

Well i got back home from Aberdeen today and this was hiding in one of the parcels that arrived when i was away.

V3 Badger5 80mm










Hopefully if its a good day then i will be tackling my Apex springs tomorrow. Spacers still have not shown up so they should arrive tomorrow as the seller said they would be sent on Friday so finger crossed that they arrive! If all goes well with the lowering and if time allows then the tip will be getting fitted as well. 8)


----------



## BaueruTc

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... taking shape nicely ... I'm looking forward to seeing a few pics when you have the springs and spacers on 8) ...
> ... what size spacers have you gone for? ...


Gone for 15mm front and 20mm for the rears. 235/35/19's with a 35mm offset so im hoping they will look good. I just hope they show up tomorrow when i have the car in bits.


----------



## L0z

It's all coming together nicely mate! Still not convinced on the wheels, but that might be because of the arch gap. Also, how did you wire up your boost gauge? I've got a new one and I have no idea how to wire it in!

L


----------



## BaueruTc

L0z said:


> It's all coming together nicely mate! Still not convinced on the wheels, but that might be because of the arch gap. Also, how did you wire up your boost gauge? I've got a new one and I have no idea how to wire it in!
> 
> L


I wired it into the stereo harness and it works fine. Goes through its startup procedure and also does not reset when turning the key to start! 

Well i lowered and spaced my car yesterday/today and im now aching all over! Will post the one pic atm as the car needs a wash (aswel as me) so she wont be getting cleaned till tomorow. Will post more pics once she is all shiny.

Might fit the TIP tomorow will see how i am doing for time.


----------



## gogs

It's really coming along, I LOVE the RS6 wheels, really suit your car, looking forward to some more pics of the car side on now it's lowered


----------



## The Blue Bandit

BaueruTc said:


> Gone for 15mm front and 20 for the rears. 235/35/19's with a 35mm offset so im hoping they will look good. I just hope they show up tomorrow when i have the car in bits.


... spacers make a real difference to the whole look of the car- looking forward to seeing more pics soon!
I think 15(F)20(R) is a probably the best compromise between stance/looks/performance versus fitment without rubbing/spoiling ...


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Great work, very nice TT, enjoy it and thanks to show.
Also very nice area The Higlands 8) , I love driving on the A82 from Inverness to Drumnadrochit and Fort William 

Cheers


----------



## BaueruTc

JorgeTTCQ said:


> Great work, very nice TT, enjoy it and thanks to show.
> Also very nice area The Higlands 8) , I love driving on the A82 from Inverness to Drumnadrochit and Fort William
> 
> Cheers


That is a very scenic route indeed. I went along that road a few months ago to take some pictures of the car but it was a tad hazy that day to get any decent shots with Nessie in the background. :wink:


----------



## jays_225

great thread, i do like these kinda posts.


----------



## BaueruTc




----------



## BaueruTc

Car has now been lowered 40mm and spaced! 15mm Front & 20mm Back!


----------



## BaueruTc

Still not had a chance to get out and take some decent photos as the weather up here is just crap.

To please Yellow here are some before and afters so far....


----------



## BaueruTc

Well i trimmed the V3 Badger 5 TIP today and its sitting nice and snug now. And i only sliced one finger open!

Still waiting to get some nice pictures up. Every time i go out to wash her the weather turns and it pours down. 

Off on Monday & Tuesday so hopefully the weather will be on my side then.

Badger5 V3 TIP










Had to cut a fair bit off for her to fit










Nice and snug




























Sound is slightly louder than with the standard TIP. I cant say i notice any major difference in performance although she peaks at 15psi now on the boost gauge whereas before she would hit 14psi so it seems to have made a slight change. Car has yet to be mapped. May hold off on that till next summer as i have spent a fair bit on her over the past year.


----------



## RudeBadger

good work buddy! looking v good.... think I may have to get the RS6 alloys wheels next spring... love the look now its lowered too !


----------



## Diveratt

Nice work I really must get a Machine polisher


----------



## caney

Was the stereo literally a straight swap? No additional leads required for the bose sound?


----------



## jamman

8)


----------



## TTstang

Cheers! enjoying your 'Diary' 
Great work !
Fab car!


----------



## RudeBadger

Did you have to do anything else to go with the Apex springs?? tie bars etc to maintain camber/alignment etc?

Chris


----------



## BaueruTc

caney said:


> Was the stereo literally a straight swap? No additional leads required for the bose sound?


Stereo took around an hour to fit as I had to run the microphone along the back of the dash and up the offside window pillar. Apart from that all the harnesses that I bought plugged in and all was pretty much straight forward. One thing to remember is that there are a few different harnesses required depending if you car has Bose or not.

Forum member Coope was asking me for help with his stereo install a few months back as he purchased the same headunit as mine so i made up a guide of all the parts that i used and emailed it to him. I will just re-use that and send it to you. 

****EDIT**** Now been sent to you. :wink:



RudeBadger said:


> Did you have to do anything else to go with the Apex springs?? tie bars etc to maintain camber/alignment etc?
> 
> Chris


When i fitted them i also purchased a new set of top mounts and bearings as the shocks were stripped down anyway. Apart from that and the spacers thats all i did when i was in there.

I absoulty need adjustable rear tie bars, The camber on the rears is pretty bad now that its all fully settled in. 








It looks cool but i wont be saying that when i have to purchase tyres every couple of months. I think i may buy the KW tie bars as i have heard some people say that there is more adjustment in them compared to the forge bars. Again i have heard some say that they have run out of ajustment on the forge bars. Plus i think the KW bars are also slightly cheaper. I am also experincg slight rubbing from the rears on corners with the power down or even on straight roads with the power down especialy in 2nd and 3rd. I will need to take the rear wheels off to investigate where its rubbing as it has to be the inner plastic arches somewhere as the wheels are clear of the arch atm with the camber.

My old 17's will be going back on over winter so i will probably get the tie bars sorted out then.


----------



## RudeBadger

thanks for the info bud


----------



## BaueruTc




----------



## BaueruTc

Well next up for fitting is the S2000 K&N cone which i purchased off eBay new for £40! OMG this thing is HUUUUUUGE!

Cant wait to get it on the car. Fingers crossed i will get her on before i goto work tommorow afternoon.










Also got my wee baby filter on for the secondary air system. Under £4 from eBay!


----------



## Wak

Did you get a 90-80mm silicone reducer?
It will make things easier.


----------



## BaueruTc

Wak said:


> Did you get a 90-80mm silicone reducer?


Nope, I am guessing im going to need one then? :? I was under the impression it would go straight on?

I will go and have a look on eBay....

Is it one of these i would need Wak? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Silicon ... 1e646cfd9b


----------



## Wak

Try it first I found it too hard to get onto the maf as the are identical size 
Heat lube and force may work

Also you may think a 30-45 degree reducer will be better after reviewing the filter in the engine bay


----------



## Wak

On a particular BT setup have just logged a 23 g/s improvement back to back over a bmc enclosed induction


----------



## BaueruTc

Why thank you for the heads up Wak!. I will go out tomomorow and have a look at things. Heck if you struggled to get it on then i will have no hope lol! I love what you did with the airbox, I may attempt to cut mine when i have a few days as it looks mean with the cone sticking through. 

Still yet to have mine mapped.  But it will be happening at some stage.... By the way you dont fancy relocating to the Highlands do you??? :lol:


----------



## Wak

I used a 45 degree Bend to go from maf angle to line the cone against the battery

You could try a 45 degree 90-80mm reducer.

But sometimes these things are unique and depend on the tip you have, length of pipe work etc to decide on the best option and fit.

It may force on I'm just prefer an easy fit. 

I'd love to be in the highlands but got too much down south to keep me busy.


----------



## BaueruTc

I have the V3 Badger5 all silicone Tip fitted and trimmed to fit the standard Airbox. I will go out tommorow and see how well things line up and order either the straight or 45 degree 90-80mm reducer depending on how it all fits. I suppose that litlle extra bit of length from the reducer will also take the cone slightly further away from the heat of the engine, Doubt it would make that much difference though. I do plan on doing something along the lines of your cold air feed pipe that i saw over on your site a few months back. I have a week off in October so i was planning on tinkering with her then if the weather is dry enough.

Thanks for the advice Wak much appreciated! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Charlesuk

BaueruTc said:


>


coming along nicely bro, liking it


----------



## BaueruTc

Charlesuk said:


> coming along nicely bro, liking it


Cheers! 

Well i attemped to fit the K&N S2000 today in a rush as i was working this afternoon. Wak was right there was no chance that the K&N would fit over the MAF housing without major brute force or sanding etc. Wak said try some heat and then a lightbulb came on. I boiled the kettle and poured the water into a bucket and placed the K&N upright in the bucket for around five minutes. I took it out and the end was nice and soft. The Maf housing slipped over easy as pie no wrestling with it at all. I have left the bottom of the airbox in place to support the filter atm. In my rush to get to work i dropped one of my bling kit screws for the battery cover and its down on the undertray somewhere [smiley=bigcry.gif] . I hope it is still there when i take the tray off!

Well all i can say is Holy S***. This thing is crazy loud! And i love it! The drilled Wak Box and pipercross panel filter are not anywhere near as loud as this. Its that loud you would think there is an atmospheric dv fitted to my car!

Think this is the best £40 i have ever spent. Just need to compliment it with an exhaust now!



















Also fitted a new set of number plate light holders and also a set of led bulbs! Back of the car looks pretty white at night now.


----------



## misterstiggy

all great mods 
liking what you have done with this TT :wink: 
keep up the good work


----------



## badger5

Wak said:


> On a particular BT setup have just logged a 23 g/s improvement back to back over a bmc enclosed induction


this is typical of how poor the BMC CDA's are - almost any open cone filter will outflow a CDA

Wak: have you logged any gains over the stock S2000 paper filter and K&N?


----------



## Wak

badger5 said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a particular BT setup have just logged a 23 g/s improvement back to back over a bmc enclosed induction
> 
> 
> 
> this is typical of how poor the BMC CDA's are - almost any open cone filter will outflow a CDA
> 
> Wak: have you logged any gains over the stock S2000 paper filter and K&N?
Click to expand...

Nope not tried stock paper filter over k&n mainly because I like the colour of the k&n 

If the opportunity arises Ill give it a go.


----------



## Wak

BaueruTc said:


> Wak said try some heat and then a lightbulb came on. I boiled the kettle and poured the water into a bucket and place the K&N upright in the bucket for around five minutes. I took it out and the end was nice and soft. The Maf housing slipped over easy as pie no wrestling with it at all.


Nice I like the lateral thinking.


----------



## Wak

Wak said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wak said try some heat and then a lightbulb came on. I boiled the kettle and poured the water into a bucket and place the K&N upright in the bucket for around five minutes. I took it out and the end was nice and soft. The Maf housing slipped over easy as pie no wrestling with it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice I like the lateral thinking.
Click to expand...

Update:- Tried this recently and it works a treat! nice tip.


----------



## BaueruTc

Wak said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wak said try some heat and then a lightbulb came on. I boiled the kettle and poured the water into a bucket and place the K&N upright in the bucket for around five minutes. I took it out and the end was nice and soft. The Maf housing slipped over easy as pie no wrestling with it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice I like the lateral thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Update:- Tried this recently and it works a treat! nice tip.
Click to expand...

No problems glad to give a tip back for a change!


----------



## BaueruTc

Well its been just over a year since I detailed my car and thought I had better give it the once over to add some protection to the bodywork over the coming winter months.

Last year I purchased a full kit from polished bliss DAS6 RA polisher, pads etc etc. I decided to buy some new microfibres, meg's polish, meg's clay kit and some sealant.

I washed the car down and then taped her all up ready for the session. I clayed the car and to be truthfully honest it really did not need to be done. When I clayed her last year I would say it had never been done on her before and it lifted a lot of contaminants off the car. You know when you have clayed the area clean as you can hear it on the bodywork. You keep going on an area till you don't here anything. Well the whole car was pretty much like this this time and after doing the panels there was hardly anything on the clay bar. I told one of my mates this and he laughed and said well that's because your car is not dirty for long enough! He is probably right though lol. Neighbours must think I am mad out washing my car in the rain etc!

Next up was the polishing stage again the bodywork was still in very good shape since I last did her and there was only minimal swirl marks on the car so I decided not to polish with the coarse white pads and the megs ultra cut as it really was not needed unlike last year. I opted to miss that step and move onto the medium pads and the megs ultra finishing polish. This did the trick and removed most of the swirl marks from the car with minimal effort.

I decided to try Poorboys world EX-P sealant and applied it to the car. This product can be layered and its best to leave for a minimum of 30 minutes and up-to an hour for best results. Well I was fighting the threat of rain (according to the weather forecast) so could only leave it on for thirty minutes as I still had to put a layer of wax on the car afterwards.

Next up was the wax, Poorboys world blue paste wax.

I was amazed that the sun came out towards the end of the session and I am really happy with the results, Car can been seen in direct sunlight and there is no horrible swirls or hazing on the car. The pearlescent of the denim blue paint really can be seen as well. I am not to sure how much of that is down to the sealant as I have not used it before but the car looks good in the sunlight!

Here are a few pictures that I took and also a short but silent video that I took during the process to see that the pics have not been tweaked to better the reflection.

Apologies for the ugly mug in the video!

All ready to start



















The Kit










The polish, I got a good deal on the two together although i did not need to use the ultra cut polish on the car this time around









First time using sealant









New Meg's Microfibers
4 in total as one comes with the meg's clay kit 1 for drying the car,1 for polish, 1 for sealant and 1 for wax removal.









After polishing




























A small video of the bonnet and the side of the car.

Click on the below pic and a video should play...



Reflections!

Not the best pics as i only had my iPhone with me.





































Well that should keep her looking good for an other year!


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... fantastic results! ... 

... thanks for sharing what products you use too- I have had great success with the poorboys range as well- I found it produces really good quality results for sensible money- interested on your opinions on the EX-P sealant, I haven't used it yet, am I missing out? - thinking with show season done and winter on its way this is a step I need to be routinely including in my detailing! ...

Steve


----------



## BaueruTc

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... fantastic results! ...
> 
> ... thanks for sharing what products you use too- I have had great success with the poorboys range as well- I found it produces really good quality results for sensible money- interested on your opinions on the EX-P sealant, I haven't used it yet, am I missing out? - thinking with show season done and winter on its way this is a step I need to be routinely including in my detailing! ...
> 
> Steve


I found many people saying that Poorboys products in general will give fantastic results for a sensible price and that is the reason i bought there wax last year and i must say that i was very happy with the results.

I have not used sealant before and was drawn in by the fact that it will give your car an extra layer of protection and that it will make your paintwork pop!

I went for the EX-P sealant as it is meant to work better with pearl paint. I must say that once the car was done and the sun came out it was amazing seeing the pearl flakes shining through in the paint. How much of that is down to the sealant i am not sure.










Only two pea size drops are required per panel as you only want a very fine layer over the panel. I read that if you put too much on in one go then you will not get as much of a shine. Recommended time to leave is between 30 minutes and 1 hour. I only managed to leave it for 30 minutes as the weather was meant to turn nasty.

I have a spare TT denim blue door that I purchased for the car but i never needed in the end, My plan is to detail the door as I did above and then give one half of the door a couple of coats of sealant before wax and the other half will just be waxed to see if I can notice the visual difference. I hope to get this done before next Wednesday. if I do I will post up the results so we can see how much of a visual difference the sealant makes to the car.


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... that would be great  - I'm thinking that layer of protection is just what I'm looking for too- I can get a great shine, but keeping that shine sealed in is exactly what I'm after ... I'm not expecting to see a radical difference in the short term- more of an enduring shine ...... looking forward to seeing your results ...


----------



## BaueruTc

Just fitted my new forge tie bars today, Purchased from DPM Performance through there eBay shop for £315. I fitted them to the top, A wee bit of a pain to do compared to the bottom ones but I got there in the end. I decided to purchase a new set of nuts and bolts for them from Audi which came in at £12.36

I stuck my old wheels on for the winter months. I have also just ordered a set of Winter tyres from my tyres.co.uk so the plan is to get the new tyres fitted and then pop the car into the garage for a full wheel alignment setup.


----------



## Callum_TT225

Firstly this is a great thread, its nice to be able to see other peoples progression and hear there plans. Do you mind me asking where you got your spacers from and roughly how much am I looking at, Im after exactly the same size as yours 15(f) 20(r).
Cheers


----------



## tonksy26

Callum_TT225 said:


> Firstly this is a great thread, its nice to be able to see other peoples progression and hear there plans. Do you mind me asking where you got your spacers from and roughly how much am I looking at, Im after exactly the same size as yours 15(f) 20(r).
> Cheers


Some for sale in the for sale section mate:

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=305892


----------



## nightyard

beauty


----------



## BaueruTc

Callum_TT225 said:


> Firstly this is a great thread, its nice to be able to see other peoples progression and hear there plans. Do you mind me asking where you got your spacers from and roughly how much am I looking at, Im after exactly the same size as yours 15(f) 20(r).
> Cheers


I missed the group buy on the spacers but I managed to get a good deal from an eBay seller. I received the kit plus bolts and locking wheel nuts for £130 all in.

Here is a link to the seller that I bought them off through PayPal. This kit is £130 with free postage but does not include locking wheel nuts. I'm sure if you email him he will sort you out with a deal with locking nuts as he did for me.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-BIMEC ... 43b5d9542a


----------



## Crhutd

Just read through this thread and am loving the progress made! Well done and thanks for writing this!


----------



## markusdarkus

Awesome thread! Looking good. I really want to buy a machine polisher but scared of destroying my paintwork, how did you find using it for the first time?


----------



## Garth

The car's coming along nicely :grin:


----------



## BaueruTc

Thanks all, plenty more to do to her yet!



markusdarkus said:


> Awesome thread! Looking good. I really want to buy a machine polisher but scared of destroying my paintwork, how did you find using it for the first time?


Hi Markus, they are defiantly worth the investment, I use a random orbital polisher which is slightly different to a machine polisher. It's pretty much impossible to damage or burn your cars paint work with it unlike a machine polisher. The only downside is that you have to work it a little harder but you can still get execellant results if done correctly. I can't wait to get an other black car so I could get rid of any swirls/hazing. I used to cringe when I would see my old cars in direct sunlight as they would look terrible with all the swirl-marks and streaking showing up. An RA Polisher can eliminate all these problems.

Plenty of videos of how to use them on youtube!


----------



## markusdarkus

Thanks for the info, sounds good - can you send me the link to the kit you bought please?

Thanks again


----------



## BaueruTc

markusdarkus said:


> Thanks for the info, sounds good - can you send me the link to the kit you bought please?
> 
> Thanks again


Sorry only just noticed your post when i went to update this thread. I bought a hard paint polishing kit from polished bliss. I have just checked and they are out of stock of the kits atm. I had to buy a few other bits to go along with the kit but in the end it worked out around £225 all in. Here is the link to polished bliss and if you scrolss down to the bottom of the page you will see the out of stock kits atm...

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... erZG220HP0


----------



## BaueruTc

Well i got the winter wheels put back on the car and also have had the winter tyres fitted and a full 4 wheel alignment done on the car.

The old wheels look lost in the arches without the spacers on the car. Roll on the summer so i can get my 19's back on!

Not to sure what the crack with the camber adjustments are. The car has come out with more negative camber than it went in with! They have gone with the sport suspension settings. Its a Hunter alignment system that the car was setup with. I have looked over many posts on these forums and people seem to say you should be fine with no more than -1.3 to -1.4 camber on the rears. The garage that did it said its the toe that would wear your rear tyres out more than the camber unless it was at a silly angle.

I hope the graph makes sense to others on here and that i will not be wearing through these winter tyres to quickly at the current settings?

Will be getting it all done again once the good weather arrives when i pop the spacers and summer wheels back on.










Wheels lost in the arches again!










17inch 225/45/17 without spacer










19inch 235/35/19 with 20mm rear spacer Cant wait to get them back on the car again!


----------



## AdamG

Good progress bud.

Don't take this the wrong way but do you really need winter wheels? You're not exactly running BBS LMs with polished lips.... Or do your 17s have winter tyres?


----------



## BaueruTc

AdamG said:


> Good progress bud.
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way but do you really need winter wheels? You're not exactly running BBS LMs with polished lips.... Or do your 17s have winter tyres?


I decided to buy Winter tyres for my old wheels for a few reasons. First up I had the old Alloys sitting around so I thought I would put them to use. I also thought I had better put them on as I would hate to have a minor mishap in the snow or ice and end up taking a chunk out of one of my new rims.

The main reason though is I live up in the Highlands and most mornings I am heading to work at 0500 way before the gritters have been out and about clearing snow or laying down grit on the road. My two previous cars were BMW's and on the very bad mornings I would be struggling to keep the car in a straight line trundling along at 10-15mph on a 60mph road! I am far from being a rubbish driver but I wish I had put winter tyres on those cars. Wide tyres and RWD cars don't mix in icy/snowy conditions.

Yes the TT is 4WD but since its my pride and joy I decided to do my upmost to keep it on the road and out of the ditches over the winter months. It was also going to be a lot cheaper to buy Winter Tyres for my old 17's than buying a set for the 19's.


----------



## BaueruTc

Fitted Brendans Porsche Oil and Coolant caps from the recent group buy.



















The first section of my exhaust showed upto today, 200 cell sports cats. I know people think they are a waste of money compared to a de-cat but i just cant be bothered with the hassle come MOT time every year. Will be matching the cats up with a Scorpian or maybe a Milltek system.

Got the cats off eBay for the bargain price of £128.95. I would like to think that the new cats and exhaust will help slighltly once i get her re-mapped later this year.


----------



## Madabout

Nice one, I got the Porsche caps too :mrgreen:


----------



## BaueruTc

Madabout said:


> Nice one, I got the Porsche caps too :mrgreen:


I keeping my fingers crossed that he is able to sort out a group buy on the spoiler extension! 8)


----------



## STUT

Good progress. Soon to be 19" weather agin


----------



## STUT

BaueruTc said:


> Well next up for fitting is the S2000 K&N cone which i purchased off eBay new for £40! OMG this thing is HUUUUUUGE!
> 
> Cant wait to get it on the car. Fingers crossed i will get her on before i goto work tommorow afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got my wee baby filter on for the secondary air system. Under £4 from eBay!


Any links for the wee man? I'm purchasing a filter off Mondo as he needs to get rid but would be good to complete the set ey  also, how does the K&N sit in your bay? I was hoping for a bracket like most K&Ns fit on buy no luck. Might need my friend to make one up if its not a good fit.


----------



## BaueruTc

I will look out my invoice when i get how from work tonight and let you know what size is required.


----------



## Slackadder

Hi Bauer

Great thread. Looking at your Porsche coolant cap I think you need to give it a bit more of a twist. It will click and then sit at 180 degrees. At present it looks like you've tightened it but not finished the job. I hope that makes sense.

Keep up the good work and take care.... Scotland is going to be very cold tonight.

Anthony


----------



## BaueruTc

STUT said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also got my wee baby filter on for the secondary air system. Under £4 from eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any links for the wee man? I'm purchasing a filter off Mondo as he needs to get rid but would be good to complete the set ey  also, how does the K&N sit in your bay? I was hoping for a bracket like most K&Ns fit on buy no luck. Might need my friend to make one up if its not a good fit.
Click to expand...

Looked through my invoices, Here is a link to the exact filter that i bought from the same seller. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nitro-RC-Car- ... 1e76dadece

I only paid £3.80 for mine, I noticed that he has put his price up a bit.



Slackadder said:


> Hi Bauer
> 
> Great thread. Looking at your Porsche coolant cap I think you need to give it a bit more of a twist. It will click and then sit at 180 degrees. At present it looks like you've tightened it but not finished the job. I hope that makes sense.
> 
> Keep up the good work and take care.... Scotland is going to be very cold tonight.
> 
> Anthony


I do understand what you mean. I thought i had seen someone else with a pic and the pic on the coolant cap was at a 90 degree angle to the front of the car. I just put it down to it being for a Porsche and that the bottle was at a different angle in the Porsche car.

Will check it out tomorrow morning. And yes an other cold night for us up in the Highlands ahead! Was out de-icing aircraft this morning at the back of 0500


----------



## Howzit37

Hi mate, car looks great, love the colour.

Where did you get your Swoosh Stepper from? Found this one on e-Bay, but it doesn't match the colour of the instruments inside the car as well as yours does...http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Swoosh-S6M-St ... 5d3a13de8d

Thanks


----------



## BaueruTc

Howzit37 said:


> Hi mate, car looks great, love the colour.
> 
> Where did you get your Swoosh Stepper from? Found this one on e-Bay, but it doesn't match the colour of the instruments inside the car as well as yours does...http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Swoosh-S6M-St ... 5d3a13de8d
> 
> Thanks


I purchased it from Taiwan via eBay. This is the link to the seller that i bought it from. It looks like he does not have them listed on eBay atm. Might be worth getting in touch with him to see when he will have them in stock again. Gauge cost me about £50 with postage and it took around ten days to arrive with me in the uk.

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/gaugetuner/Tur ... 34.c0.m322


----------



## Howzit37

Thanks mate, will get in touch with the seller.


----------



## tangapants

Is that "wee" filter only needed when swapping to a cone?

Cheers


----------



## BaueruTc

tangapants said:


> Is that "wee" filter only needed when swapping to a cone?
> 
> Cheers


Yes its needed as it connects to the bottom of the air box which you are removing.


----------



## spearhunter#2

Looking good bud! I can't believe I still haven't seen you in the flesh though, the highlands aren't that big :lol:


----------



## BaueruTc

spearhunter#2 said:


> Looking good bud! I can't believe I still haven't seen you in the flesh though, the highlands aren't that big :lol:


Where about are you up here?


----------



## roddy

huh ?? the highlands are big


----------



## stewbieTT

BaueruTc said:


> tangapants said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that "wee" filter only needed when swapping to a cone?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its needed as it connects to the bottom of the air box which you are removing.
Click to expand...

I think that's only on the APX engine - BAM doesn't have a connection to the lower airbox.


----------



## spearhunter#2

BaueruTc said:


> spearhunter#2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good bud! I can't believe I still haven't seen you in the flesh though, the highlands aren't that big :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Where about are you up here?
Click to expand...

I am Aviemore way but around Elgin and surrounds alot!


----------



## BaueruTc

spearhunter#2 said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spearhunter#2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good bud! I can't believe I still haven't seen you in the flesh though, the highlands aren't that big :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Where about are you up here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am Aviemore way but around Elgin and surrounds alot!
Click to expand...

I'm not to far away from you then, I stay through in Nairn.

New bit of engine bay bling fitted today, Bought off a forum member months ago and only got round to fitting it today.

Also purchased one of Oldguys dipsticks.


----------



## oldguy

Bugger !


----------



## BaueruTc

oldguy said:


> Bugger !


Did I beat you to that stainless plate?


----------



## Chris_TT

Really interesting read. Loving the progress, car looks great


----------



## Brendanb86

Looking good, now get your dipstick tube sprayed black!


----------



## BaueruTc

Brendanb86 said:


> Looking good, now get your dipstick tube sprayed black!


Now Brendan that's a very good idea! That's an other job added to the to do list.


----------



## BaueruTc

Just fitted Old Guys manifold cover. Work of art and looks better than the other version that I have. Also fitted Stevie's engine cover bling screws.


----------



## TTchan

Looks great!!! 8) I'm going to hopefully fit my bling kit in next week!


----------



## Paulj100

It does look good I've yet to fit Old Guys manifold cover will do it as soon as the weather improves! 

Paul


----------



## roddy

BaueruTc said:


> Just fitted Old Guys manifold cover. Work of art and looks better than the other version that I have. Also fitted Stevie's engine cover bling screws.


very tidy 8)


----------



## Howzit37

BaueruTc said:


> Just fitted Old Guys manifold cover. Work of art and looks better than the other version that I have. Also fitted Stevie's engine cover bling screws.


Nice! Can't wait for mine.


----------



## BaueruTc

Well I ordered a V6 Valance from Awesome GTI which I picked up today so wasted no time in getting her fitted.





In the next picture notice the lovely colour of the Scottish sky in the background! Can you guess what happened to me a few minutes later???

Correct I got very wet! 













Its going to look a lot better once the Spoiler extension gets fitted. I have decided to get it painted Phantom black so it will have a nice shine to it. I going for the gloss look as I am toying with getting the fuel flap painted to match at a later date. The Rear glass spoiler is going to be getting painted blue to match the rest of the car. The body shop will be getting them dropped off next Wednesday and they said that they should be ready for my car the following week and will need her for a couple of days.





I purchased a crinkle finish manifold off eBay the other day and it should be with me some time next week. Pic below. I popped into Audi Parts today and ordered 4 new injector seats and 8 new injector seals to pop in the new manifold once it arrives. I also ordered two cat to downpipe gaskets for my sports cats for when they get installed at Pipewerx in a few weeks time.



In preparation I decided to crack on with work on the spare charge pipe that I bought off eBay. I de-baffled her first that took me around an hour and will probably be getting slapped with an ASBO! what a racket getting it out.







I then broke out the Nitro Mors and gave her a couple of coats which took a good part of the paint off.







Still had a bit of scraping to do though.





I then got the dremel out and sanded the rest down. Took around one and a half hours to get all the paint off her and that's all I managed for today. Next stage will to be give her a few wet sands and then I will be popping a polishing wheel/mop on my drill and along with some compound I hope to get a good finish to the pipe.











First stage done all paint removed next step final sanding and polishing!



My plan was to have the manifold polished too but now that I have a wrinkle finish manifold coming I am not to sure if the polished charge pipe will look right in the engine bay. I will have a better idea once its all installed. I will de-baffle the one that is on the car atm and will paint it in the wrinkle finish and may end sticking it on the car and selling my polished one.

Only other thing I have done to the car recently was to swap my 20mm rear spacers and bolts on to the front of the car and popped the 15mm spacers on the rear. That has completely stopped all rubbing on the rear plastic arches now.  Car still looks ok and the fronts are not stick out past the arches so the car still looks fine. I will be selling on the 20mm spacers and will be purchasing an other set of 15mm spacers for the front though as I don't have much steering lock till the wheels hit the plastic arch linings.

So the car is starting to take shape and there is a few things happening over the next month, New black manifold and polished charge pipe to be finished and fitted. QS spoiler and Rear roof glass spoiler being painted in the bodyshop and also being fitted. My 740 mile round trip to Pipewerx for my cat back exhaust and also the fitting of my 200cel sports cats.

Its going to be an eventful and busy month ahead!


----------



## roddy

aye,, a busy boy then,,


----------



## BaueruTc

Indeed! :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86

You have been busy, all the mods look great! Love the first pic of the car jacked up, wheels look awesome! 8)


----------



## aarond

Lovely! Inspired me I'm going to debaffle my charge pipe too, how does it sound now?


----------



## V6RUL

Very busy bee, I'm sure you can't wait to see the end results.
Steve


----------



## Paulj100

Very interesting read . Car coming along very nicely 8)

Paul


----------



## BaueruTc

aarond said:


> Lovely! Inspired me I'm going to debaffle my charge pipe too, how does it sound now?


Sounds the same atm as its not fitted yet. :wink:

Still need to do the polishing stage yet. A lot of people say there is no difference in sound. I would think it all depends on what's fitted to the induction system as it was a fair size of baffle that was removed.

And yes I can't wait for it all to come together. My list of to do's will have taken a good hit once this lot is done.


----------



## aarond

We're about the same neck of the woods aren't we I'm in Aberdeen/ Fraserburgh. Just got my tt. Bit of trouble with garage got it from but hopefully be sorted soon, not the best of starts but I'm hoping tt can turn it round already got a list of things I want to do!


----------



## oldguy

BaueruTc said:


> Just fitted Old Guys manifold cover. Work of art and looks better than the other version that I have. Also fitted Stevie's engine cover bling screws.


Looks good, and rest of car coming along well, you have been busy...


----------



## spearhunter#2

Looking good! I had my eye on that Black Crackle Inlet Manifold too, but waited too long :wink:

I know you have a couple on the go now but I could't interest you in a Black Crackle charge pipe to match? I bought it a couple of months ago from Nem but think I am going to go a different route with my bay now...

pm me if you want to discuss more 

cheers


----------



## BaueruTc

spearhunter#2 said:


> Looking good! I had my eye on that Black Crackle Inlet Manifold too, but waited too long :wink:
> 
> I know you have a couple on the go now but I could't interest you in a Black Crackle charge pipe to match? I bought it a couple of months ago from Nem but think I am going to go a different route with my bay now...
> 
> pm me if you want to discuss more
> 
> cheers


My plan was to polish my spare pipe and after I have fitted it to the car I was going to de-baffle the other charge pipe and finish it in black crackle and sell it on. Now that I have purchased a black manifold I may actually take the polished charge pipe off and stick with the black one to match once its finished.

Cheers for the offer though.


----------



## BaueruTc

To the bodyshop that is :lol:

Dropped her off at 0830 this morning.

That is her in to get both of Brendan's group buy spoilers painted and fitted. The spoiler extension is being painted Phantom black and the rear glass spoiler is being painted the colour of the car. Bodyshop assessor told me that they would bake the spoiler extension to give it a better finish?

Still not to sure about the rear glass spoiler but its to late now lol.

Washed her up last night so she would be looking good for the bodyshop, Then it rained :x










She should be back in my life on Thursday. I miss her already!

Finished the charge pipe polishing. Once I get a chance I will fire her on along with the new black inlet manifold.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Charge pipe looks good mate, some nice sanding has gone on there lol....

Should look fresh once it's back from the body shop. As for them saying baking will improve the finish it won't, them floating and polishing it after will.... Cures the paint out so they can work on it quicker


----------



## BaueruTc

Well the strange thing is that they said its only the spoiler extension that's getting baked and not the roof top spoiler?


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

BaueruTc said:


> Well the strange thing is that they said its only the spoiler extension that's getting baked and not the roof top spoiler?


God knows mate, only reason to bake something is to cure the paint so you can flat it down and polish, once it bakes the paint sinks a little so needs bringing back with polish. But on your spoiler, I would just wet on wet it and it will be perfect. Probably just salesmen speech lol.


----------



## BaueruTc

Well I know they will do a good job as they resprayed my front bumper and wing after a minor mishap a few months back. The repair and colour match was and still is fantastic. They were slightly dearer than an other quote I had to get the spoilers painted and fitted, but I know that they will do a fantastic job for me.

Roll on Thursday!


----------



## BaueruTc

Bodyshop called and said she will be ready at 5pm tonight!


----------



## The Blue Bandit

BaueruTc said:


> Bodyshop called and said she will be ready at 5pm tonight!


... photo's by ten past five please! ...
:wink:


----------



## Paulj100

The Blue Bandit said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bodyshop called and said she will be ready at 5pm tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> ... photo's by ten past five please! ...
> :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## spearhunter#2

Well....... :lol:


----------



## BaueruTc

Give me time! Had to try and take a few decent pics! :wink:

I am loving the spoiler extension, Still not to sure on the window spoiler. Not much I can do about it now though!

The back of the car has lost its smooth lines now that the spoilers and valance are on. To me it looks a lot meaner. The Pipewerx system will finish the back end off and give her the full on aggressive look. Thats not the look that I had planned to achieve but that's the way its going to end up looking now.

I still think the roof spoiler looks amazing on cars with the a black vinyl wrap roof or the QS of course. Still not sure about it on mine. It might grow on me.

All opinion's welcome! Please don't hold back 














































Now for a few rear end progression shots since my original purchase.

Standard










19inch Alloys










Lowered & Spaced










V6 Valance










Rear Glass Spoiler and V6 Extension










Next step Pipewerx exhaust


----------



## Paulj100

Loving the rear spoiler extension but not so sure about the roof spoiler :? Car still looks stunning though 8)

Paul


----------



## BaueruTc

Yes the rear roof spoiler has still to grow on me, Still undecided although it does look good on a QS.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Lovely mate..  But not sure on the roof spoiler..interferes with the roof lines of the gorgeous TT bubble shape. :? Overkill for me.

Damien.


----------



## Paulj100

BaueruTc said:


> Yes the rear roof spoiler has still to grow on me, Still undecided although it does look good on a QS.


+1 Totally agree better on a QS.

Paul


----------



## keithtd

Am I right in reading your blog that this picture was taken BEFORE your alignment i.e. when the garage said you were sitting at around -.42? :?:


----------



## spearhunter#2

alij100 said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the rear roof spoiler has still to grow on me, Still undecided although it does look good on a QS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 Totally agree better on a QS.
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

-1 Totally disagree and think it spoils any TT. Other than that car is looking nice.


----------



## BaueruTc

keithtd said:


> Am I right in reading your blog that this picture was taken BEFORE your alignment i.e. when the garage said you were sitting at around -.42? :?:


No that picture was taken once i lowered and spaced the car.

The - 42 reading was taken after i installed the forge tie bars before the alignment was done.

Wak has said the ideal setting is around -1.10 so once i get all my bushes and new tyres later on this year i will get them to set the back to Waks setting.


----------



## Brendanb86

You have been busy  I think the roof spoiler looks great (maybe I am biased!). Like you say, I think it helps to create a more aggresive back end and from the rear, creates a nice little angle to an otherwise rounded ass! Love the way the denim blue looks in that last picture too [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## keithtd

BaueruTc said:


> keithtd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I right in reading your blog that this picture was taken BEFORE your alignment i.e. when the garage said you were sitting at around -.42? :?:
> 
> 
> 
> No that picture was taken once i lowered and spaced the car.
> 
> The - 42 reading was taken after i installed the forge tie bars before the alignment was done.
> 
> Wak has said the ideal setting is around -1.10 so once i get all my bushes and new tyres later on this year i will get them to set the back to Waks setting.
Click to expand...

So picture is after lowering but before tie bars. After tie bars then you must have had a go at getting rid of all that -ve camber. I'm in same position and not sure whether to go for 1.1 or 1.4 -ve.


----------



## BaueruTc

keithtd said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keithtd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I right in reading your blog that this picture was taken BEFORE your alignment i.e. when the garage said you were sitting at around -.42? :?:
> 
> 
> 
> No that picture was taken once i lowered and spaced the car.
> 
> The - 42 reading was taken after i installed the forge tie bars before the alignment was done.
> 
> Wak has said the ideal setting is around -1.10 so once i get all my bushes and new tyres later on this year i will get them to set the back to Waks setting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So picture is after lowering but before tie bars. After tie bars then you must have had a go at getting rid of all that -ve camber. I'm in same position and not sure whether to go for 1.1 or 1.4 -ve.
Click to expand...

Yes that is correct.

The garage that set mine up went with Audi's settings and the results for the negative camber were as close as they could get as the tie-bars are now fully wound in. With these settings my tyres are wearing no more than 1mm more on the inside than the outside of the rear tyres. I will put up with this at the moment as they are cheap tyres and all four will be getting replaced later this year along with the rear 4 rose joints and front bushes. Once this is all done I will be going with Waks suggestion of -1.10 on the rears. I reckon that should sort out the slight rear tyre wear that I currently have.


----------



## ryang360

nice work car is looking good


----------



## Paulj100

Brendanb86 said:


> You have been busy  I think the roof spoiler looks great (maybe I am biased!). Like you say, I think it helps to create a more aggresive back end and from the rear, creates a nice little angle to an otherwise rounded ass! Love the way the denim blue looks in that last picture too [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


What a great pic 8) from this angle the roof spoiler looks good.

Paul


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... I can't decide 100% - from this angle I think it looks good, I'd have to see it in the metal to decide... I think it's one of those things that all depends on the angle you look at it, the position of the sun, what day of the week it is, what I had for breakfast and whether on not Taurus is aligned with Sagittarius as to whether I like it or not ...
... at the moment, it's a little bit different- and I like that ...


... at the moment anyway ...


----------



## BaueruTc

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... I can't decide 100% - from this angle I think it looks good, I'd have to see it in the metal to decide... I think it's one of those things that all depends on the angle you look at it, the position of the sun, what day of the week it is, what I had for breakfast and whether on not Taurus is aligned with Sagittarius as to whether I like it or not ...
> ... at the moment, it's a little bit different- and I like that ...
> 
> 
> ... at the moment anyway ...


That's exactly the same way I feel about it. Certain angles it looks good. Others it does not.  Whereas before I think the car looked good from any rear angle. Spoiler extension yes window spoiler no. I wonder what the chances of it coming off without damaging the car would be? I will give it more time, Maybe my new exhaust which will be going on next will complement the window spoiler :lol:


----------



## BaueruTc

Well i made it! 

380 miles. Roll on tomorrow!


----------



## spearhunter#2

How did you get on then bud? Roads treat you well?


----------



## BaueruTc

spearhunter#2 said:


> How did you get on then bud? Roads treat you well?


Well I got back home around midnight last night with a big smile on my face. You were right about the state of the A9! :x Its horrific! I had hoped to be up the road before it was dark but I was held up on the M6 for well over an hour shortly after I left due to a van running up the back of a car blocking two lanes. Hope everyone was fine as the white car was roofless by the time I got passed.

So anyway the A9 was bad. I honestly have no idea how I don't have two buckled front rims! Trying to avoid pot holes in the dark is pretty hard.

Well the guys at Pipe Werx did a fantastic job, The exhaust sounds awesome, It has a nice deep down grumble whilst it is ticking over. Kind of gets drowned out in the cabin when I put the foot down due to the S2000 cone and Badger 5 TIP. I will need to get one of my mates to take her for a spin so I can listen to her.

The guys also fitted my 200 cell sports cats which I won on eBay a few months back.

Here are a few pics of the exhaust.


















































































My two Inlet manifold injector inserts were ready to collect from Audi today so I nipped through and picked them up. (Ordered four already but I managed to bin one pack of two by mistake  ). I then set about fitting my new inlet manifold and the charge pipe that I de-baffled and polished. Shortly after I started it decided to rain as usual. I think it took me roughly 2 and a half hours from start to finish, The manifold looks far better than the old one.














































When I fired up the car at first I though oh oh as she sounded like she was only running on three cylinders. She soon picked up and was fine, I am guessing it just took a minute for the fuel to run back through the system.

Cant say I noticed any difference in noise from the charge pipe but I am happy with its new shiny appearance. I will need to take the two clamps back off and polish them up when I get a chance.

I am looking forward to the drive to work tomorrow


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Black inlet manifold looks cool mate, I want to remove mine and body colour it, easy to remove is it?


----------



## conlechi

Looking good  , I am liking the black inlet mani also . Got some pipewerx parts on my car , very pleased with them


----------



## V6RUL

Jeff did a good job on the exhaust for ya.
He took 8 hours to do mine whilst I watched.
Custom fit is the best option.
Steve


----------



## BaueruTc

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Black inlet manifold looks cool mate, I want to remove mine and body colour it, easy to remove is it?


It was very simple to do,. I used this guide and did not run into any problems. http://mk1tt.montebellopark.com/powergasket.html



conlechi said:


> Looking good  , I am liking the black inlet mani also . Got some pipewerx parts on my car , very pleased with them


Yes they are top notch guys. The system sounds lovely and the price they did it for works out cheaper than a Milltek cat back.



V6RUL said:


> Jeff did a good job on the exhaust for ya.
> He took 8 hours to do mine whilst I watched.
> Custom fit is the best option.
> Steve


Yes I would recommend them to anyone. They started my car at around 0930 and it was finished by 1630. They have bought a TT 225 which they got cheap As it was needing a lot of work, they have stuck a stage two remap on it. They took me for a spin in it, omg my car feels so slow now! Next step remap!


----------



## BaueruTc

Purchased this off Charlie last year and had it in the engine bay till it almost fell off. She was on with sticky pads before, She wont be coming off this time that's for sure. I forgot how good the ring looked on the cover, It looks even better now along with Brendan's Porsche oil cap.


----------



## Basscube

WOW amazing build thread mate


----------



## conlechi

Looking good , liking the bling 8)


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Nice job fella. The car is looking lovely. Thanks for your efforts in keeping us informed, it's appreciated.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Nic job but you need to get the intercooler pipe clamps polished or black to match the manifold :idea:


----------



## BaueruTc

It's on the to do list Yellow :wink: think I will do them black.

Well my Liquid TT arrived in immaculate condition from a fellow forum member! I wasted no time installing her in the vent to the right of the steering wheel. I also received a carbon facia with the vent which I will switch over from the silver facia once I purchase a hot glue gun.

What a really handy bit of kit it is. I especially love the oil temp function as I now know when I can give her some lick if required. 

Well I did a few third gear runs and I am pretty happy with the results. The last time I did logs with vcds the car was coming in at 220-224bhp. That was back when she had no mods at all so I am pretty happy with the results now.



















Remap later this year I hope.


----------



## Stealth69

Look freaking nice buddy, some good work and nice touches!


----------



## J•RED

I love your bay mate! I got to get me a liquid soon


----------



## Sporty tt

Love your thread mate
Got my QS mapped last year by Wallace Performance Aberdeen
Running 272bhp with exhaust and fiter change  
Pulls like a train, like you not finished yet !
Keep up the good work

William


----------



## BaueruTc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGSgxeK_ ... e=youtu.be

Decided to take a video of my car with the Pipewerx exhaust system installed for anyone to hear how it will sound if they purchase a cat back for a 225. My car also has a set of 200 cell sports cats installed.


----------



## tonksy26

[youtube]GSgxeK_eSA[/youtube]

There you go chuck


----------



## BaueruTc

tonksy26 said:


> [youtube]GSgxeK_eSA[/youtube]
> 
> There you go chuck


Can you see I was trying to embed the darn video for 20 minutes lol?

I gave up in the end. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## PaulMoTT

Car looks great mate! Where abouts in the highlands do you stay? Will need to keep an eye out for you in the future.


----------



## BaueruTc

PaulMoTT said:


> Car looks great mate! Where abouts in the highlands do you stay? Will need to keep an eye out for you in the future.


Not far from you, I stay through in Nairn. 










Mot is up next month and the car has not been feeling as tight as it used to so i have been ordering up some bits in bobs to help rectify that.

So far i have ordered a set of Powerflex rear wishbone bushes, i am awaiting cookbot to get back from his Holiday and will be putting an order in for a set of his cookbotcons with the Superpro bushes installed. Also have new track rod ends for both sides, new wishbone ball joints. Decided to get a new set of Padgid discs and pads for the front. Red Powerflex dogbone mount bush, Four new tiebar outer bushes. New nuts and bolts for all of the above too. Going for a full wheel alignment after its all done and will be getting the rear camber set to -1.10 as recomended by others on here as its set at -1.45 and the tyres are wearing about 1mm quicker on the inside than the outside at the current settings.

Popped into the garage asking for a rough price so hopefully they will get back to me tomorrow.


----------



## BaueruTc

Another part of the puzzle arrived with me today. Pauls Cookbotcons

Bought and paid on Saturday and arrived today via recorded delivery, Speedy answers to emails as well. Cant ask for a better Service than that. Really helpful guy Paul is too!

Cant wait to get these on the car.


----------



## roddy

looks like you are going to be busy,, and will find a big difference


----------



## ades tt 180

Car looks well smart mate!...loving the twin silencers on the exhaust.


----------



## mullum

BaueruTc said:


> Purchased this off Charlie last year and had it in the engine bay till it almost fell off. She was on with sticky pads before, She wont be coming off this time that's for sure. I forgot how good the ring looked on the cover, It looks even better now along with Brendan's Porsche oil cap.


So how is it stuck on now ? I bought (a black) one off Charlie last year too - but didn't fit it.


----------



## mullum

BaueruTc said:


> Another part of the puzzle arrived with me today. Pauls Cookbotcons
> 
> Bought and paid on Saturday and arrived today via recorded delivery, Speedy answers to emails as well. Cant ask for a better Service than that. Really helpful guy Paul is too!
> 
> Cant wait to get these on the car.


Will you be changing the rear bush too ? (Front wishbone rear bushes).

Most people fit either a solid rubber (oem) or a superpro/powerflex poly bush, but I recommend a (poly) Whiteline caster correction bush (£55) ;-)


----------



## BaueruTc

mullum said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how is it stuck on now ? I bought (a black) one off Charlie last year too - but didn't fit it.
> 
> 
> 
> The sticky pads lasted a few months till it started to come loose so I removed it. I left the sticky pads on the base of the ring and popped superglue onto the base of each pad and it is now stuck solid.
> 
> 
> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another part of the puzzle arrived with me today. Pauls Cookbotcons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will you be changing the rear bush too ? (Front wishbone rear bushes).
> 
> Most people fit either a solid rubber (oem) or a superpro/powerflex poly bush, but I recommend a (poly) Whiteline caster correction bush (£55) ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I have already purchased the Powerflex rear bush for the wishbones.










All the suspension bits and bobs I have which need to be fitted so far.

Powerflex Red dogbone mount bush
Powerflex rear wishbone bush 
Cookbotcons with Superpro bushes
Lemforder track rod end (both sides)
Lemforder wishbone ball joint (both sides)
Genuine Audi rear tiebar rose joints x 4 (outer bushes only- hub end) 
Pagid Front Discs and Pads.

I got a quote from my garage for fitting the above items plus an MOT test, new outer cv boot on offside front as mine is split, Brake fluid change and a full 4 wheel alignment and they came back with a quote of £700+vat so £840 all in!

Sounds excessive to me does it not?

I could fit the dogbone mount myself and also pop the discs and pads on too. I just thought I would leave it to them as they would have to take a lot off to do some of the jobs anyway so was a bit stunned when they got back to me with that price.

Think I may to go elsewhere.


----------



## roddy

i think all roads lead to somewhere else !!


----------



## t'mill

I got a quote from my garage for fitting the above items plus an MOT test, new outer cv boot on offside front as mine is split, Brake fluid change and a full 4 wheel alignment and they came back with a quote of £700+vat so £840 all in![/quote]

How many hours did they say fitting all that would take? Do you know what they charge an hour?


----------



## mullum

BaueruTc said:


> Purchased this off Charlie last year and had it in the engine bay till it almost fell off. She was on with sticky pads before, She wont be coming off this time that's for sure. I forgot how good the ring looked on the cover, It looks even better now along with Brendan's Porsche oil cap.


Trying again ;-)

So how is it stuck on now ? I bought (a black) one off Charlie last year too - but didn't fit it.

Also, have you already bought all the nuts and bolts for refitting the front wishbones ? I have the part no.s to hand if you need them ..
Also all the part no.s for nuts, bolts & bushes for when fitting adjustable tie bars ;-)


----------



## BaueruTc

mullum said:


> Trying again ;-)
> 
> So how is it stuck on now ? I bought (a black) one off Charlie last year too - but didn't fit it.
> 
> Also, have you already bought all the nuts and bolts for refitting the front wishbones ? I have the part no.s to hand if you need them ..
> Also all the part no.s for nuts, bolts & bushes for when fitting adjustable tie bars ;-)


The sticky pads lasted a few months till it started to come loose so I removed it. I left the sticky pads on the base of the ring and popped superglue onto the base of each pad and it is now stuck solid.

I could do with the part numbers for the wishbone nuts and bolts if you would not mind? 
I already have the tie bar bolts and nuts and also the dog bone mount bolts.



t'mill said:


> How many hours did they say fitting all that would take? Do you know what they charge an hour?


They never said how long to fit the parts. I am pretty sure they are £50 per hour for labour. So that's 14 hours labour at that rate minus the VAT.

They did my cambelt and water pump and tensioner plus mot last year for about £480 which I was very happy with. I will need to get a few more quotes to see what other garages are coming in at for the same work.


----------



## J•RED

Hi could you let me know what part Nos are for the rear tie bar bolts are please? Cheers.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Fight1

BaueruTc said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powerflex Red dogbone mount bush
> Powerflex rear wishbone bush
> Cookbotcons with Superpro bushes
> Lemforder track rod end (both sides)
> Lemforder wishbone ball joint (both sides)
> Genuine Audi rear tiebar rose joints x 4 (outer bushes only- hub end)
> Pagid Front Discs and Pads.
> 
> [/quote][/quote][/quote]
> 
> Are you getting Rose joints or the newer bonded rubber bush? I just swapped mine and Audi supplied the rubber bush, and I did the work. It's a fairly straight forward DIY if you have/make a tool to press the bushes. 56-60mm reciving pipe and 43-mm pressing pipe. 43mm would be best so to get som clearance so you don't have to press the pipe through as well.
> F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## J•RED

Hi, iv got some adjustable tie bars bushes already installed in bars and bush on car is all good, so just need the bolts thank you 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum

BaueruTc said:


> I could do with the part numbers for the wishbone nuts and bolts if you would not mind?
> I already have the tie bar bolts and nuts and also the dog bone mount bolts.


BOLT x2 N10262202
NUT x2 N0150816
SCREW HEX x2 N90484004
NUT X6 N10332002

I paid £14.59 with small discount


----------



## mullum

J•RED said:


> Hi, iv got some adjustable tie bars bushes already installed in bars and bush on car is all good, so just need the bolts thank you
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


try this link :
viewtopic.php?f=68&t=306883&p=2523626&hilit=part+no.s#p2523626


----------



## BaueruTc

Fight1 said:


> Are you getting Rose joints or the newer bonded rubber bush? I just swapped mine and Audi supplied the rubber bush, and I did the work. It's a fairly straight forward DIY if you have/make a tool to press the bushes. 56-60mm reciving pipe and 43-mm pressing pipe. 43mm would be best so to get som clearance so you don't have to press the pipe through as well.
> F


My cars has the rose joint bushes at the moment but its four of the newer bonded bushes that I received from Audi.

If only I had the skills to make up a kit then I would happily give it ago at removing them myself.



mullum said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could do with the part numbers for the wishbone nuts and bolts if you would not mind?
> I already have the tie bar bolts and nuts and also the dog bone mount bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> BOLT x2 N10262202
> NUT x2 N0150816
> SCREW HEX x2 N90484004
> NUT X6 N10332002
> 
> I paid £14.59 with small discount
Click to expand...

Thanks for the part numbers! 



J•RED said:


> Hi, iv got some adjustable tie bars bushes already installed in bars and bush on car is all good, so just need the bolts thank you
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hi J-Red

Nut part number for you. VN 101 064 02 HEX NUT 97p each

Bolt part number for you VN 104 162 01 BOLT HEX £1.70 each


----------



## BaueruTc

Some new additions that I purchased before my front ARB decided to snap.  
Just ordered up some JCS clips to fit all those hoses coming in at £25. Good clips though so should be hassle free. I would like to get myself a cold side dv relocation kit to finish the job off.










Ordering a new R32 front ARB tomorrow and have decided to go for a set of Powerflex 23mm ARB bushes. Will probably regret the harsh ride but I will give it a go.


----------



## mullum

Will be interesting to see if the poly arb bushes give you squeeking in the long run - as cookbot has reported on his car.


----------



## roddy

or sore arms / white finger !!!


----------



## t'mill

Do poly ARB bushes really cause a harsh ride? My cars currently in the garage (mot time) and I'm having front polys fitted to my standard front ARB, and having them fitted to the rear 4motion bar I picked up.


----------



## BaueruTc

t'mill said:


> Do poly ARB bushes really cause a harsh ride? My cars currently in the garage (mot time) and I'm having front polys fitted to my standard front ARB, and having them fitted to the rear 4motion bar I picked up.


Will let you know soon enough I hope! R32 Front ARB and powerflex bushes will be with me tomorrow and then will be dropping the car off at the garage for some major suspension work.

Got the R32 bar from VW for £105+VAT and the Powerflex bushes were about £33


----------



## roddy

I am not certain , but I think they drop the subframe to do arb so will need a 4 w alignmen , so better be sure the chosen garage is capable og doing prpoer job


----------



## t'mill

BaueruTc said:


> t'mill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do poly ARB bushes really cause a harsh ride? My cars currently in the garage (mot time) and I'm having front polys fitted to my standard front ARB, and having them fitted to the rear 4motion bar I picked up.
> 
> 
> 
> Will let you know soon enough I hope! R32 Front ARB and powerflex bushes will be with me tomorrow and then will be dropping the car off at the garage for some major suspension work.
> 
> Got the R32 bar from VW for £105+VAT and the Powerflex bushes were about £33
Click to expand...

I'll let you know tomorrow mate, will be getting mine back in the afternoon! It'll be an interesting drive home.


----------



## mullum

roddy said:


> I am not certain , but I think they drop the subframe to do arb so will need a 4 w alignmen , so better be sure the chosen garage is capable og doing prpoer job


If they do drop the subframe then really they *should* replace the subframe bolts too ..


----------



## J•RED

I'm pretty sure they do drop the subframe, after doing my ARB bushes at home on Saturday I cannot see how you would get the ARB out without dropping the subframe. Iv heard there are ways of getting the subframe back in the same position, though I'm just not sure what that involves.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum

Something about marking the position somewhere (a lot vague I know)
I read someone mentioning that recently too ..


----------



## BaueruTc

The cars mot is up at then end of the month, I originally had her booked in for the 14th to get all my new suspension parts fitted but due to my arb snapping last week I had to get her in earlier. I limped her to the garage on Tuesday.

I always like giving my car a good clean inside and out before she goes into the garage, Bit daft as she is only going to end up manky but I feel it lets them know that I look after her (which I do).




























They got round to doing the MOT test on Wednesday afternoon. I wanted this done first as I have so many new parts to get installed on the car so I wanted to make sure there was nothing else expensive that it would fail on before going ahead with all the work.

Failed on wishbone bushes worn front and back. That's fine as have there is set of Cookies Coobotcons with Superpro bushes and also the rear Powerflex bushes going on the car.

Failed on both track rod end arms ball joints excessive play. Again that's fine as brand new ones purchased.

Offside inner disc surface area contaminated. This is due to the spilt in the CV Boot which it never failed or even got an advisory? Probably due to my ocd cleaning of the wheels and surrounding areas so no evidence of grease (apart from the inner disc surface area). Also it is such a small split right at the clip on the top so it was probably not visible. Again this is not a problem as I have a set of new Pagid Discs and pads getting installed on the car so I have asked them to change the CV boot as it would end up messing up my new discs and buggering the cv joint down the line.

Failed on the Broken anti roll bar- Which I am getting them to replace with my new R32 bar along with my new Powerflex bushes.

Also getting them to fit my Powerflex red dogbone mount bush I think you need to remove it whilst dropping the sub frame to change the arb?

The only item which failed which I did not have/fix earlier was the headlight aim being to high due to me snapping the plastic arm on the rear headlight levelling sensor when I fitted my lowering springs last year (forgot to remove it before jacking the back up to remove the rear spring  )

I am also getting them to install my four new outer Audi tiebar bushes whilst they have the car as it is also getting a full four wheel alignment. I have asked for them to set the rear camber to -1.10 after listening to recommendations on here. Last job that I asked them to do was a brake fluid change.

All the new goodies










Funny how my car never failed or even got an advisory on the my reverse light patch? Must have missed that as I thought it would of been a fail.










Well I hoped I may have had word back from them today saying come and pick her up but nothing. Will give them till midday Monday before I call asking for an update. Don't want to pester them as they are pretty busy and my car was not booked in till the 14th so fingers crossed she will be better soon.

Just waiting on the huge bill after this job lot is done. 

This is the longest I have been without her. A week tomorrow since I discovered that my arb had snapped.

Will have even more TLC for her once I get her back as I have yet to fit all the new silicone hoses.


----------



## aaron_tt

Looks like she's in for a good overhaul then by the sounds of it, will feel alot tighter once you get her back id imagine 

Oh yeah reverse light isnt part of an MOT test either :wink:


----------



## lukeromeril

Just read your thread from start to finish and I have a complaint. I have just spent a pile of cash on wheels, tyres, tie bars, so my pockets are a little empty, and here you are making me want to spend even more!

But seriously, superb thread, with excellent detailed write ups. Seriously makes me want to do more! keep it up!


----------



## BaueruTc

Thanks guys!

These cars are serious money pits. Starting to wish I purchased one that had most of the mods done already! :lol:

Still plenty left to do yet though. I had better get the OT in at work! :lol:



aaron_tt said:


> Oh yeah reverse light isnt part of an MOT test either :wink:


Good to find that out. I can pop that info in over on the group buy page. :wink:


----------



## lukeromeril

What is the little device on the passenger grab handle?


----------



## SonyVaio

Which bushes are you planning on replacing with the Lemforder ones you've picked up??

I purchased some Lemforder bushes from Euro Car Parts but found them to feel very cheap and tacky. The were VERY light compared to the bushes that cam off (AUDI OEM) and proved to be crap when trying to press in the Lemforder ones. After a casualty of pushing in one the Lemforder bushes (1 bush separated from the metal outer) I decided to get different ones.

This is when I came across the Cookbotcons and then I opted for Febi (Bilstien) bushes for the other bushes for the Wishbones. Even after pressing out the Lemforder ones and pressing in the Febi ones I still wasn't happy. The Febi ones felt just as poor as the Lemforder. I then got a set of Meyle HD bushes which appeared slightly better than the Lemforder and the Febi ones but again I would not say they felt as good quality as the OEM ones?? The OEM Audi bushes felt like they were that little more substantial and had a bit extra weight in them.

So in the end I've got Meyle HD and Cookbotcons in the wishbones just now. Although I'm happy with the car at the moment I think I may change the Meyle HD ones some time, probably for next MoT.


----------



## mullum

You didn't fancy a poly bush in the rear position then ?
I believe there's a rubber bush and a "solid" rubber bush. Don't have any part no.s though I'm afraid. A search on here might turn something up ..


----------



## BaueruTc

Double post, sry


----------



## BaueruTc

SonyVaio said:


> Which bushes are you planning on replacing with the Lemforder ones you've picked up??
> 
> I purchased some Lemforder bushes from Euro Car Parts but found them to feel very cheap and tacky. The were VERY light compared to the bushes that cam off (AUDI OEM) and proved to be crap when trying to press in the Lemforder ones. After a casualty of pushing in one the Lemforder bushes (1 bush separated from the metal outer) I decided to get different ones.
> 
> This is when I came across the Cookbotcons and then I opted for Febi (Bilstien) bushes for the other bushes for the Wishbones. Even after pressing out the Lemforder ones and pressing in the Febi ones I still wasn't happy. The Febi ones felt just as poor as the Lemforder. I then got a set of Meyle HD bushes which appeared slightly better than the Lemforder and the Febi ones but again I would not say they felt as good quality as the OEM ones?? The OEM Audi bushes felt like they were that little more substantial and had a bit extra weight in them.
> 
> So in the end I've got Meyle HD and Cookbotcons in the wishbones just now. Although I'm happy with the car at the moment I think I may change the Meyle HD ones some time, probably for next MoT.





mullum said:


> You didn't fancy a poly bush in the rear position then ?
> I believe there's a rubber bush and a "solid" rubber bush. Don't have any part no.s though I'm afraid. A search on here might turn something up ..


The Lemforder items in the boxes are 2 x Track Rod Ends and 2 x Wishbone Ball Joints.

My wishbone bushes are being replaced with the Cookbotcons with the Superpro bush and the rear bush is being replace with the Powerflex Purple bush. R32 ARB is also being fitted with Powerflex bushes.

One of my mates has a B5 Quattro sport and it has a Meyle kit on the front. I had a shot of it the other day and must say it handles very well


----------



## mullum

Sorry my last post was in response to sonyvaio, taking your thread a bit off topic, sorry.


----------



## BaueruTc

lukeromeril said:


> What is the little device on the passenger grab handle?


Thats is my Brodit mobile phone holder mount.

Can be purchased from this eBay seller http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181102530308?redirect=mobile



mullum said:


> Sorry my last post was in response to sonyvaio, taking your thread a bit off topic, sorry.


Ah ok.


----------



## lukeromeril

BaueruTc said:


> lukeromeril said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the little device on the passenger grab handle?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats is my Brodit mobile phone holder mount.
> 
> Can be purchased from this eBay seller http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181102530308?redirect=mobile
> 
> 
> 
> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my last post was in response to sonyvaio, taking your thread a bit off topic, sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah ok.
Click to expand...

Ah, just what i was looking for! thanks!


----------



## BaueruTc

I got my car back from the Garage on Monday.

Mot passed with a lot of new parts fitted to the car.

As you all know my front ARB snapped the week before. I ordered up a Golf R32 ARB and a set of purple Powerflex bushes to be fitted along with the rest of the new parts.









Cookbotcons fitted along with the Superpro bush.










Rear wishbone Powerflex purple bush also fitted.










Powerflex Dogbone mount fitted










New Pagid front discs and pads.










I also had the garage fit my new track rod ends, wishbone ball joints and a new offside cv joint.



















Whilst there I had them give her a brake fluid change and I also got a full four wheel alignment done with the rear camber being set to -1.10 so now my rear wheels sit nice and straight.

Will pop a pic up of the new stance tomorrow as I forgot to take a picture. 

I have not really tested her on the twists yet but already the steering feels much sharper and responsive. I noticed at higher speeds she feels planted but also very sharp through the wheel. I can safely safe that the ride is still very smooth and does not feel harsh at all.

One thing which is pretty annoying though is the Creeeeeaaaking coming from the Powerflex bushes on the ARB. OMG what a racket it makes going over speed bumps when in the car. I had a mate drive my car whilst I stood at the speed bumps and luckily there is no noise to be heard standing outside the car. But when your in the cars its loud! If I have a passenger I will need to crank up the stereo whenever I see a speed bump approaching! :lol: I have squirted pretty much everything I have at the bushes but its made no difference so I will just have to live with it.

MOT Advisory was for one of the rear ARB bushes having slight play. Once I have more time I will be upgrading the rear bar to a R32 bar along with Powerflex bushes.

I have 6 days off and have a lot to get done to the car in this time. Today it was time to fit all my new Creations Motorsport hoses.

A few of how she looked this morning



















I took as much off the car to make the install as pain free as I could.










I removed the N249 not long after I purchased the car due to the plug being ripped off it when I purchased it so today was the perfect opportunity to remove the last remains of the vacuum hoses.

Remainder of N249 removed










Worst thing was those bloody Audi clips. Only clip that gave me hassle was on the pipe that was giving me a boost leak a few weeks back. I got it off in the end.



















I inspected all the old pipes and none were gunked up at all. Even the hockey puck was goo free. I was not expecting this after seeing some nasty pictures of the inside of some of these pipes on other forum members cars.

Replaced charge pipe to N75










Replaced charge pipe to Forge 008DV










Both in place awaiting final fitting










Replaced the Crankcase breather pipe, Had to trim it down a little but it fits perfectly now with no kinks in any of the three hoses.



















Replaced the Oil breather to TIP pipe



















Next up was to run new vacuum hoses from the Diverter Valve to the manifold, also FPR to manifold and also replace the hose from the N112 valve.










DV, FPR and N112 hoses all replaced.










So after all that look at the amount of bits that I removed today.










Now I have inspected all the pipes and they are all in not to bad a condition. Worst looking hose was the hose from the FPR to the manifold.

I did a few runs the other night and my car was putting out a respectable 230bhp from the liquid. Max I have had before was 231bhp which I am happy about. Now that all the new vacuum hoses have been installed the cars feels like it has a little extra pull and to my surprise I did a few runs tonight and the car is now putting out 237bhp from the liquid. 

Liquid Runs 237BHP



















Outside air temp










I can totally see the difference. Before boost would hit 15 psi in third, The boost would not really go down but the gauge would fluctuate a bit. Now in third the gauge just sticks solid at 15psi once it starts climbing up the revs in third.

I am really happy with these results as the car is a 2000 model with just over 68000 on the clock and she is yet to be remapped. I cant wait to get her mapped now as I think I should be getting a good BHP increase if she is performing this well.

I decided to leave the engine cover off for the time being so I can admire all my handy work.

I really want to get a black crinkle rocker cover now to match the manifold.

Pic before










After



















All in I am very pleased with my work for the day.

Tomorrow I will be taking the seats out to give them a good clean. Sunday will be gearbox oil change and if the weather stays dry on Monday she will be getting a couple of coats of sealant.


----------



## SteveAngry

Nice work!
Steve


----------



## aaron_tt

Blimey you have been busy this car is deffinately one pampered pooch now, is good to see that under the bonnet looks mint now with the cover off, pretty much the look im hoping for eventually red hoses with black manifold etc 8)


----------



## Pugwash69

The crankcase breather pipe you were sent looks excessively curly. Any idea why, if it's made from a pattern?


----------



## roddy

nice work mate,,looking good 8) ,,, lots a cash goin in there !! enjoy ,,  ( tho i dont understand why you didnt spend just a little more and fit the rear ARB at the same time. )


----------



## NickG

Love the build thread pal, very useful.... Bookmarked!! 8)


----------



## Mondo

BaueruTc said:


> ...I really want to get a black crinkle rocker cover now to match the manifold...


Very nice. Just keep your eyes out for rocker/cam covers, clean it up when it arrives and gently apply VHT wrinkle black to it. I got one from eBay.de in the end.


----------



## BaueruTc

Pugwash69 said:


> The crankcase breather pipe you were sent looks excessively curly. Any idea why, if it's made from a pattern?


CM or Forge don't have an exact replacement for the breather for my car. Forge did eventually email me back a week later saying that they are going to produce one and that it will be on sale in just over a months time from now. The CM pipe looked similar and I thought it would be close enough to my needs with a bit of trimming here and there.



roddy said:


> nice work mate,,looking good 8) ,,, lots a cash goin in there !! enjoy ,,  ( tho i dont understand why you didnt spend just a little more and fit the rear ARB at the same time. )


I think I will be able to tackle the rear ARB myself as there is not much to remove from the car to get to it. Plus I was not looking forward to the bill for the suspension work that was getting done at the time.



NickG said:


> Love the build thread pal, very useful.... Bookmarked!! 8)


 8)



Mondo said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I really want to get a black crinkle rocker cover now to match the manifold...
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. Just keep your eyes out for rocker/cam covers, clean it up when it arrives and gently apply VHT wrinkle black to it. I got one from eBay.de in the end.
Click to expand...

Cheers for the tip Mondo, I may stick a post in the wanted section as well. I take it we would be talking silly money for one from the stealers?


----------



## Mondo

Dunno; didn't check. But when I was in the market for one a year or so ago they were around for £40-£50 or so.  Plus you get to sell your old one to the next guy doing something similar.


----------



## Mondo

Here's one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Mk1-C ... 41757945f6

Dunno about the part number, but it looks right, and only £42. Needs a damn good clean though. :wink:


----------



## BaueruTc

Mondo said:


> Here's one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Mk1-C ... 41757945f6
> 
> Dunno about the part number, but it looks right, and only £42. Needs a damn good clean though. :wink:


Cheers Mondo, Mine is an APX engine car and the part number is the same apart from the APX version ending in an N instead of an S.


----------



## tgarvie

Lots of really great information & mods in here, definitely saving a link to this thread! 
Car is looking beautiful, love how it sits at the moment, the V6 extension and valance really do improve the rear end, much more aggressive look to suit the stance, really big fan of this mate!


----------



## Jackieb

Your car looks lovely a real credit to you


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Looking good mate, I'm gona have all my bushes replaced soon. Can't wait.


----------



## BaueruTc

Well today I decided to checkout the state of my gearbox oil.










I noticed the last time that I did an engine oil change that it looked like there was an oil leak coming from my gearbox. I have read that Audi used a certain sealant when building the gearbox and overtime this degrades and it may end up losing gearbox oil from the seam due to the sealant degrading.










Well the oil is running along the seam as you can see in the pictures so I was thinking that this was my problem. I decided I had better change the oil as if its been leaking then at least it will be topped back up for the time being. I loosened the fill hole plug first which was extremely tight. I then went to slacken off the drain plug and to my surprise it was very slack compared to the fill plug.

Now that I have gotten home and looked over the pictures that I took I cant help but notice that the old leaking oil is not forward of the drain plug. I am wondering now if it was simply not tightened up correctly. Obviously the plug was wound all the way in its just that there was ne effort required to slacken it off. So I was kind of hopping that's where the oil is coming from and not the actual sealant.










I filled the gearbox back up and torqued both the plugs back up and then cleaned the area up where all the oil was.





































I will give her a week and then I will get her back up on the ramps to check if it was simply the drain plug not being correctly tightened up or if its more serious.

Pretty straight forward job to do. 14mm hex key and an oil pump gun were the only tools I needed to purchase to do this job.

I did not bother draining the transfer box as I new I may have a problem with the gearbox seal so my main concern was to get the oil level back up to the correct level at this time.

Fingers crossed when I take the under tray off next week its oil free or that will be an other big bill coming my way.


----------



## mullum

Does your gearbox, or do your gear changes, feel any different with the new oil in there ?


----------



## BaueruTc

To be honest my gearbox did not really feel bad in the first place. If anything over the winter months when its really cold once the car had sat over night it would feel a bit clunky going from first to second for the first shift after startup I just put that down to the car sitting and being cold though. I can say I can not feel any difference since changing the gearbox oil yesterday. My car only has 68000 on the clock so maybe if it had higher millage then a gearbox oil change would make a difference. No change for me though. Just hope there is no oil when I go back under her next time.


----------



## Peeunit

Hi Mate. Did all those hoses come as part of a kit to replace the standard ones, or did you replace them all seperately. I'm after the TIP as a priority, before I get it mapped, and the crank breather case really. But sounds like you had great results replacing them all at once. Either a link to the kit, or a list of which ones I need would be great


----------



## BaueruTc

Peeunit said:


> Hi Mate. Did all those hoses come as part of a kit to replace the standard ones, or did you replace them all seperately. I'm after the TIP as a priority, before I get it mapped, and the crank breather case really. But sounds like you had great results replacing them all at once. Either a link to the kit, or a list of which ones I need would be great


Sorry Peeunit I have only just seen your reply.  I bought them all individually off eBay through Creations Motorsport eBay page. Please note that there are a few different versions of the crankcase breather hose so make sure you check your part numbers beforehand.

Here is a link to Creations eBay shop http://stores.ebay.co.uk/CreationsMotorsport-Parts


----------



## roddy

cars lookin good mate,, but you really need to do something about the front bumper,, do you not fancy pugwash s lip thing,, not too exp untill you get round to V6 or QS


----------



## spearhunter#2

Stalker alert Stalker alert...

I spotted you parked outside Inverness Airport on Friday night, looked nice mate! But can't help thinking Black qs rims would finish your car off


----------



## Evieolivia

Looks great


----------



## BaueruTc

roddy said:


> cars lookin good mate,, but you really need to do something about the front bumper,, do you not fancy pugwash s lip thing,, not too exp untill you get round to V6 or QS


I would love to go for a V6 bumper, But its at the bottom of the car's job list as my front bumper was re-sprayed under a year ago. I would rather get the rear bumper re-sprayed first due to it having a few scratches on it here and there that were there when I purchased the car.

I do like Pug's splitter apart from the corners where it curves upwards. My plans to change the front slightly are for a Leon splitter a V6 lower centre grill and a top honey comb grill. There was a forum member on here recently with that combo on a blue TT and I think it looked pretty sweet although he did have the V6 bumper.












spearhunter#2 said:


> Stalker alert Stalker alert...
> 
> I spotted you parked outside Inverness Airport on Friday night, looked nice mate! But can't help thinking Black qs rims would finish your car off


Can I class this as my first official been spotted post?  

Yes that was my car! and you can find it parked in that wee car park pretty much every day between the hours of 0300-2230 as I work down at the Airport.

I hope you were not too close as she was a tad dirty that day. 

You have also read my mind as I really want to change my wheels for a set of black QS reps. Paul's Denim blue TT has QS alloys (Badass Thread) and it looks stunning in his pictures. I think it would look better with them in black and he is thinking the same.

Stolen your pic Paul.


----------



## roddy

just keep your eye out for V6 QS or Votk they come up fairly often


----------



## BaueruTc

roddy said:


> just keep your eye out for V6 QS or Votk they come up fairly often


If I can get one cheap enough then I will keep it squirreled away till the funds allow for the paintwork.


----------



## BaueruTc

Well I gave my girl a hand wash today. One benefit of doing this is that you get to check out the entire car up close and can see any fresh dings etc.

Wish my eye sight was poor, When I got around to the front bumper I was greeted with this!










To say I was not happy is an understatement. Only had the front bumper re-sprayed a year ago and somebody does this to it. May seem superficial to most but it annoys the hell out of me. No idea what has hit it as in a car or someone walking past the car with something very rough and clipping the bumper! I cant see it being a car as the main hit is on the Alien flap so I would have thought that it would have snapped off to scratch it like that if hit by an other car. Which leaves me with someone walking past the car and scuffing the bumper with something :?

I never had a chance to get my machine polisher out so for now I tackled it by hand and got the worst of it out. You would not know its there now unless you get right up to it but that's not the point. Just annoys me that people disrespect other peoples property like that 

After a hand polish better but still visible. :x


----------



## roddy

as you say mate,, can hardly see it,,, 8)


----------



## Paulj100

Just read your thread right through great read and wish I hadn't now as my wish list has just got a whole lot longer :roll:

Great looking car by the way 8)

Paul


----------



## nickcornwell

great build up so far, i now blame you for my online shopping finger!! keep it up boss


----------



## nickcornwell

BaueruTc said:


> Well i thought i had better start a Diary for my TT on this forum rather than starting a new thread every time i get a new bit of kit for my car!
> 
> I am just over a year into owning my first TT and i dont regret buying her one bit. Started off with a Ford Orion then downgraded to a Rover Metro Quest . I then owned a Ford Mondeo MK1 2.0 Si which i totally chaved up and spent ridiculous money on it and it was always breaking down!
> 
> I then decided to go German and bought the car of my dreams a MK2 Golf GTI 16V which i loved, I owned a few MK2 golfs 3 in total and they never let me down. One had heaps of problems but you could slap a band aid on her and she would keep on going! I stayed with the Germans and bought a BMW E36 Coupe 1.8 16v Which i loved, Took a while to get used to the RWD and it was a pig in winter but she was a lovely car and a bit of a head turner. After five years she was getting a bit tired and i came across a BMW E46 Saloon 318 with low miles. I purchased her and she was a good car but was very gutless a 1.9 8v! Again rear wheel drive and she was hopeless in the snow which is no use to me as i start work in the mornings at 0515 so i am on the road at around 0430 and up here in the Highlands the gritter drivers are still in there beds!
> 
> It was then that i decided that i had to get one of the cars i had been after for a long time, Subaru Impreza Sti or an Audi TT. Well as we all know i went with the TT in the end as to me the Impreza's are just a bit cheap looking on the inside. Traveled down to Newcastle to see a TT which sounded to good to be true 53,000 miles 2 owners service history and the owner owned a garage in Newcastle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up buying her and still have her a year later! There were a few minor issues with her when i bought her, Dent in the door, Owner saying Cambelt and pump had been changed but no record of it as he did it on the cheap through his garage. The car was such a good price i took the gamble knowing i would have to resolve these issues at some stage. Well about 100 miles back up the road the cars abs/esp lights came on :x thought i would carry on home as she was still driving fine. Did some searching on here asking questions and was told to buy a cable and dl VCDS and it turned out it was the G251 sensor which was faulty. Next day i took engine covers off and found a plug had been cut which turned out to be the N249 Valve which i ended up removing. After a few days the car felt like someone had stolen the turbo!
> 
> Result i thought was that it needed a new MAF as it went like stick when i unplugged it! Still waiting for Vagcom cable to arrive at this point. Bought a new MAF from Audi and no change! Ended up being the N75 Valve! Replaced it and she was good as new.
> 
> Engine bay needed a wee clean and i bought and fitted a bling kit at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was the basics Oil, filter and spark plug change to keep her in shape. I also replaced the rear discs and pads as they were looking a tad shabby. The car had new discs and pads on the front when i bought her. I painted the rear calipers at the same time so they were nice and red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed dent devils pics of the damage to my door and they got back to me saying it could not be repaired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i found one on eBay it arrived and it was in a worse state than my door so it all went on the back burner for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was a machine polish, I bought a DAS-6 kit from polished bliss for around £220 and what a job it made removed pretty much all the swirl marks on the car, I wish i had bought one years ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then decided to purchase a new bluetooth stereo as i missed all my mp3's. Got an amazing deal from Halfords for a Alpine 113-BT £89! Fitted her up and sold my old Bose tape player on eBay for over £100! so it paid for itself. I started the listing at 99p but it just went up and up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came a new set of Alloys. I purchased a set of 19 inch RS6 reps (with rubbish tyres i know). They will be coming off come winter time and the old alloys will be going back on which will be getting some plasti-dip action when i get a chance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car is a bit of a 4x4 but it will be getting sorted down the line!
> 
> Next day was sunny so went out a took a few shots of the car in the Sun as thats when Denim Blue comes alive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still had not painted the front calipers so stripped them down to paint, On refitting i managed to strip one the the carrier threads so i had to get an insert made up. That was the car out of action for a few days as Audi had no stock of them in the UK and said there was a 10 day wait for one from Germany!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was a drilled airbox / Wakbox and i am glad i did it boy i love the sound of the turbo spooling up!
> 
> Next up was a red reverse sticker from Kaz which lasted a while before it started to fade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Bar grill next, Thanks to Hoggys advice i managed to swtich her out without removing the bumper although my arms looked like i had done a few rounds with a couple of stray cats afterwards!
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming up to a year of ownership and i found that the neerside Alien was not working, So i did some digging and found the Alien had been snapped and the pipe was plugged up with a bolt. New one ordered, £72 from Audi.
> 
> I also had to replace the faulty G251 sensor for the MOT that was an other Audi parts department job. Fitted it and that was it sorted!
> 
> Had the car all booked in for MOT camblet and some old dear decided to reverse into my car hitting and denting the wing and catching the corner of the bumper! I got a quote from a bodyshop i was happy with and she wrote me a cheque for the repair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booked the car in for it MOT and decided to get the cambelt, tensioners, damper and water pump changed at the same time. All went well car passed mot and all the above got changed. I also got my door repaired by the Inverness Dent Devil Reps Colin Chalmers, Its not 100% but its far better than it was before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since he did such a good job i decided to get my polisher out and attack the scratches where the impact on the door had happened and i was happy with the end results. Majority of the scratches came out. I also had a few scratches on the rear bumper which i also managed to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was a partial de-badge of the rear end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to treat her to a Forge 008DV a pipercross panel filter and a in Vent Boost Gauge! Install of these all went fine and i also gave her a second oil and filter change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A week later and she was off to the bodyshop for the accident repair. They had her for three days and i got her back yesterday with a fully resprayed offside wing and front bumper! The quality of the work is fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So were are pretty much up to present day now. Next job was to sort out the 4x4 look. My Apex springs have arrived so i am now waiting for the spacer kit to arrive and a few extra tools to help me complete the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also ordered a Badger5 V3 Tip which should be here on Monday so that lot will keep me busy for a while.
> 
> So a year in and i think i can say that i managed to get a good Audi TT not the silver one that i wanted but she was a good price and low milage and she has not missed a beat since i got her.
> 
> If i had to replace her then i reckon i would be going down the V6 route or the QS
> 
> Sorry for the long post but its over now, You can all wake up :lol:
> 
> Were there enough pics in it for you Yellow?


do you know where you can that swoosh turbo gauge from still?


----------



## BaueruTc

nickcornwell said:


> do you know where you can that swoosh turbo gauge from still?


I purchased from Taiwan via an eBay seller. I just had a look and he has none on eBay atm. Such a shame as it matches the TT Dials perfectly.


----------



## BaueruTc

Well sitting at home recovering from my Hernia operation has cost me an arm and a leg so far. :x

Here is a little update of items that i have bought and also my plans for her over the next few months.

Alloy Refurbish - *Done *

Well i got my wheels back from the Wheel Specialist. I have gone against the masses on here with regards to the color i know, But i went ahead with my original choice. All i can say is the finish is exactly how i imagined it to be. Satin black with a matte lacquer so it still has a slight shine to it.

Fair play to the owner Kenny as he made a 35 mile round trip through to pick them up and also return them to me at no extra cost! They have even popped black wheel weights on them, Never new there was such a thing.

Cant wait to get these on the car come March time.

Sneek pic....










I thought i had better get some more updates done to the car, I was planning spreading it out over the year but now that i will be heading down to the rolling road day at the end of April i thought i had better get some things in order before then.

Items ordered so far,

Bosch S5 battery,










My old battery has been on its last legs for sometime now so i have just bought a new Bosch S5 027 for her. Had to get my father to lift the old battery out and pop the new one in as the minute i tried to lift it i was in a lot of pain which is really frustrating to say the least. Anyway battery mounts were identical to the old Bosch battery that came out. No trimming required to make it fit like some others on this forum have had to do.










New rocker cover in crinkle black.

I was more than happy with the quality of work on the Black inlet manifold that i purchased off eBay last year. The chap that did it is currently in the process of spraying a brand new rocker cover to match the inlet manifold for me. Still no word back from him yet so i will give him a few more days before emailing him for a progress report.

HG Motorsport FMIC

Which should hopefully be here on Fri or beginning of next week. Will be fitting this myself as i like these sort of jobs. Once it is done then when funds allow it will be remap time. I would love to get it mapped before the RR day but doubt that funds will allow for this now before then.

Honeycomb grill










It should be arriving with me tomorrow according to the tracking. I thought i may as well change it out when the bumper is off for the FMIC fitting. The new grill is not coming with the badge holder and you cant get them anywhere, Even for other Audi's so i will be attempting to butcher my old 5 bar grill to try and make a ring holder for the grill out of it. The honeycomb grill looks amazing but in my eyes it requires the rings to pull the look off as i have seen pictures of a few TT's with that grill without the rings and it does not look right (i may change my mind though). I also think the rings need to be raised off the grill so will see what i can do with my dremel. Here is the old 5 bar grill which i will be attempting to butcher to try and get the ring holder out. Might need a we bit of filler here and there afterwards i think. But i will have a month or so to mess about with it to try and get it to my liking.



















Plastidip also showed up today,










Since the wheels are now black i have decided that i want to color code a few items. I will be using it on the rear rings and possibly the front rings. I will also be spraying my Pipewerx exhaust tips. I watched a YouTube video on a plastidip channel and the guy spraying the car said its fine to use on exhaust tips. Fuel filler and and surround will also be getting plastidipped. I have new black bolts for the fuel filler surround which i bought off Brendan last year so i will fit them when i do the fuel cap and surround. I may also try the Plastidip on the three lower front grills to see how well they come up.

Also going to tint out the wing side repeaters.

So going to be busy over the next few months. Will be leaving that lot probably till March as i have to take it easy for the next few months, Not allowed to do anything over strenuous due to the hernia op to give it the best chance of repairing correctly.

I was out at my parents house today to meet Kenny with my wheels, Whilst there i sat in my car as its currently out at my folks as we stay in a flat so no point it sitting at mine whilst i cant drive it. Anyway i found it reasonably comfortable to sit in it today and was able to push the brake pedal quickly and with ease so i reckon i would be fine to drive again now. Still going to leave off for a couple of more days as i am feeling slightly better as each day passes.

Since i was feeling that i could probably drive my car today i decided to call the local Audi Indi and get my car booked in to sort out the gearbox oil leak. It is leaking oil from the passenger side drive shaft gearbox oil seal. That is a job that i would not want to tackle so it will be getting seen to next week.

Should have a few more pictures once more items start to arrive over the following week or so.


----------



## mullum

Wheels look great, gonna be a nice look. Honeycomb grille - check ;-) Good to see you've not followed the masses and gone for your own taste. Silver wheels and 3 bar grilles are for granddads ! Smoking the repeaters, plastidipping the fuel flap and badges will add to the mean look. smoke those corners too if you can be bothered to get the bumper (half) off ;-)
Good update


----------



## The Blue Bandit

BaueruTc said:


> Well i got my wheels back from the Wheel Specialist. I have gone against the masses on here with regards to the color i know but i went ahead with my original choice. All i can say is the finish is exactly how i imagined it to be. Satin black with a matte lacquer so it still has a slight shine to it.


... black wheels will never work!!! ... :lol:

... also, don't be too sure that the honeycombe grille comes without the rings holder- I'm pretty sure it's the same people I ordered mine from last year and the badge holder came seperately in a little bag so you have the choice of fitting or going minus rings ... so you may be lucky!

Wouldn't mind the front mount intercooler myself- just not sure whether it will fit under the lower grilles with the Votex front bumper on? Keep me updated as to how good a fit it is mate. :wink: 
Not sure I'll be running, but might try and turn up to the rolling road day to watch the cars take part and would be good to see yours and see hows it's coming on.
Keep up the good work buddy.

Steve


----------



## BaueruTc

Cheers guys! Yes i really hope that it does come with a holder. There was no mention of it in the listing so i emailed them and this was the reply,

Hi,

this grill is without it and clean.

With regards,
Sebastian Jungk

- carparts-premium

Going by that it does not sound like it. I really hope your right and there is one in there. Heck i can not believe that they are so hard to find. There is not a single badge holder on eBay, Unless you buy a grill too! :lol: Even all the new A4's etc, None available for any of them. The only honeycomb grills with holders are £100 and are from the States or Taiwan. This grill from Germany cost me £64.98 including tracked shipping so i was not willing to fork out an other £35 to get one that came with a badge holder thinking i could probably buy one for £10-£15 which i have now found is not the case. Might get away with the rings direct onto the grill but i will try and cut the holder out of my old 5 bar grill and see what i can make up first.

It would be great to see the blue bandit at the Rolling Road Day. Seeing your car finally gave me the push to go black for the wheels as your looks spot on!

Will let you know how i get on with the FMIC. Bought it as there was a group buy on here for the same FMIC a few years back which i missed and everyone seems happy with them. Plus the Aliens can still be kept. Also going to fit a cold air feed pipe up to the S2000 cone when i have it all apart.


----------



## Paulj100

Get better soon matey. It's great reading your thread and the TT is coming along very nicely I also look forward to seeing the alloys fitted. 8) I'm still at that crossroads trying to decide whether to get my QS alloys sprayed black or get bbs lm's :? 
To be honest it's doing my head in [smiley=bigcry.gif] Anyway all the best and keep up the good work.

Paul


----------



## BaueruTc

Paulj100 said:


> Get better soon matey. It's great reading your thread and the TT is coming along very nicely I also look forward to seeing the alloys fitted. 8) I'm still at that crossroads trying to decide whether to get my QS alloys sprayed black or get bbs lm's :?
> To be honest it's doing my head in [smiley=bigcry.gif] Anyway all the best and keep up the good work.
> 
> Paul


Cheers Paul!

I honestly would go for the QS Rims in black for two reasons. First off it would work out far cheaper getting them refurbished in black and as a result you can keep the same tyres. My full refurb was £320 all in with a 12 month paint warranty. If you were to go for the LMs then your looking at the cost of 19's plus tyres so your going to be £800-£1000 all in say?

or

Why not plastidip your QS alloys to give you a feel of how they would look on your car in black? £55ish for three cans
nice and simple to apply. If you like the results then go for the refurb in black. If not then peel it off, sell the alloys and buy the LM's

Oh i never gave you the second reason, Black would simply look amazing on your QS rims! (My opinion) 8)


----------



## Stevex11sdw

Awesome thread buddy! Get well soon as I'm looking forward to the next instalment......

Steve


----------



## computerjocky

Just read this from Start to finish, excellent thread. Cant wait to see what else you will do with it!

All the best


----------



## BaueruTc

Few more items arrived with me today.










One of them was the grill all the way from Germany.

Here she is, Only thing that was slightly disheartening when i bought the grill was the fact there was no mention of the badge holder.










Steve, You were right to tell me to hold out hope, At the bottom of the box was a second mysterious box.










Opened it up and sure enough Badge Holder!   










I am so happy they did supply me with one as it will save so much hassle trying to make a holder up, Time well spent else where.

I checked my old 5 Bar grill badge and all the clips line up with this holder and it will fit into it perfectly! I did not push the badge into the holder as i will be plastidipping her first.










I will be installing it onto the car when i have the bumper off to fit the FMIC. Still no tracking update on it since it arrived in the UK yesterday morning so i am hoping it will appear on Monday or Tuesday next week.

Purchased some Megs, Tyre shine and also some Poorboys wheel sealant for the Alloys.



















Treated myself and the car to a couple of new tool kits which were both on sale at Halfords.



















I have been after a set of there ratchet spanners for a while and also had an eye on there fancy 1/2 Vortex socket set. Should make getting the old suspension off a lot easier once i buy a set of coilovers. 

Roll on the arrival of the FMIC next week, Hopefully i will receive an update about my crinkle black rocker cover too.

I might start whipping a few bits off the car next week to make a start on the plastidipping. Will need to do a bit more research on it though as i don't know how well it will react with the cooler temperatures. I may have to leave it till it the weather starts getting a bit warmer.

My plan is to get the FMIC, Cold air feed pipe, Honeycomb grill and Alloys fitted all at the same time once the weather starts to improve. That will give the car quite a big transformation rather than just doing a bit here and a bit there. Saying that i am very impatient when it comes stuff like this!


----------



## roddy

some good stuff there mate,, that must cheer you up a bit after your recent hassles,,,,,,, but what is the reason for the Daily Record rag on the table,, that is only good for soaking up spillages or masking for paintwork... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## The Blue Bandit

BaueruTc said:


> Few more items arrived with me today.
> 
> Steve, You were right to tell me to hold out hope, At the bottom of the box was a second mysterious box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opened it up and sure enough Badge Holder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased some Megs, Tyre shine and also some Poorboys wheel sealant for the Alloys.


... You've always gotta have hope- we're TT owners after all ... keeping the faith is a way of life! ... [smiley=end.gif] ... glad you did get the holder though buddy- I think it looks like you're going to be taking a very different car to the rolling road day at this rate.
The Megs tyre shine is a great product- and I've also found that a couple of coats gently applied to my black plasti-dipped winter wheels (I'll get some pics on my thread soon!) gives them a nice satin finish too, rather than mucking about with the plastidip glossifier ...

Looking forward to seeing it once it's all on!

Get well soon amigo.
:wink:

Steve


----------



## Duggy

BaueruTc said:


> Few more items arrived with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them was the grill all the way from Germany.
> 
> Here she is, Only thing that was slightly disheartening when i bought the grill was the fact there was no mention of the badge holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, You were right to tell me to hold out hope, At the bottom of the box was a second mysterious box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opened it up and sure enough Badge Holder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy they did supply me with one as it will save so much hassle trying to make a holder up, Time well spent else where.
> 
> I checked my old 5 Bar grill badge and all the clips line up with this holder and it will fit into it perfectly! I did not push the badge into the holder as i will be plastidipping her first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be installing it onto the car when i have the bumper off to fit the FMIC. Still no tracking update on it since it arrived in the UK yesterday morning so i am hoping it will appear on Monday or Tuesday next week.
> 
> Purchased some Megs, Tyre shine and also some Poorboys wheel sealant for the Alloys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treated myself and the car to a couple of new tool kits which were both on sale at Halfords.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been after a set of there ratchet spanners for a while and also had an eye on there fancy 1/2 Vortex socket set. Should make getting the old suspension off a lot easier once i buy a set of coilovers.
> 
> Roll on the arrival of the FMIC next week, Hopefully i will receive an update about my crinkle black rocker cover too.
> 
> I might start whipping a few bits off the car next week to make a start on the plastidipping. Will need to do a bit more research on it though as i don't know how well it will react with the cooler temperatures. I may have to leave it till it the weather starts getting a bit warmer.
> 
> My plan is to get the FMIC, Cold air feed pipe, Honeycomb grill and Alloys fitted all at the same time once the weather starts to improve. That will give the car quite a big transformation rather than just doing a bit here and a bit there. Saying that i am very impatient when it comes stuff like this!


Liking the look of that socket set 

Same as you I'm waiting for the weather to fit my FMIC, powder coated IM and phenolic spacer 

Your car is looking so 8) love the black wheels 

John


----------



## Beezaboi10

Just read the whole thread, cannot believe the transformation looks amazing! Such a touch with the badge holder aswell!


----------



## BaueruTc

roddy said:


> some good stuff there mate,, that must cheer you up a bit after your recent hassles,,,,,,, but what is the reason for the Daily Record rag on the table,, that is only good for soaking up spillages or masking for paintwork... [smiley=bomb.gif]


I will inform my parents that you disapprove of there reading material! :lol:

I stay in a flat so i carry out all my work car work at the parents house.



The Blue Bandit said:


> ... You've always gotta have hope- we're TT owners after all ... keeping the faith is a way of life! ... [smiley=end.gif] ... glad you did get the holder though buddy- I think it looks like you're going to be taking a very different car to the rolling road day at this rate.
> The Megs tyre shine is a great product- and I've also found that a couple of coats gently applied to my black plasti-dipped winter wheels (I'll get some pics on my thread soon!) gives them a nice satin finish too, rather than mucking about with the plastidip glossifier ...
> 
> Looking forward to seeing it once it's all on!
> 
> Get well soon amigo.
> :wink:
> 
> Steve


Ah thats a nice tip! I may try it on the the lower grills after i have plastidipped them as i was looking into the glossifer.

Really looking forward to getting to drive my car through to Inverness tomorrow to get this gearbox oil seal looked at. It will be the first time i have driven her this year!



Duggy said:


> Liking the look of that socket set
> 
> Same as you I'm waiting for the weather to fit my FMIC, powder coated IM and phenolic spacer
> 
> Your car is looking so 8) love the black wheels
> 
> John


I had not heard of these spacers till after i had fitted my IM. 

What FMIC did you go for?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Paulj100 said:


> Get better soon matey. It's great reading your thread and the TT is coming along very nicely I also look forward to seeing the alloys fitted. 8) I'm still at that crossroads trying to decide whether to get my QS alloys sprayed black or get bbs lm's :?
> To be honest it's doing my head in [smiley=bigcry.gif] Anyway all the best and keep up the good work.
> 
> Paul


Paul if you get your qs wheels refurbed get the outer rim diamond cut...looks quality and breaks up the black.. 8) I also have some lovely black audi centre badges you could have for a very good price.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Paulj100

TTSPORT666 said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get better soon matey. It's great reading your thread and the TT is coming along very nicely I also look forward to seeing the alloys fitted. 8) I'm still at that crossroads trying to decide whether to get my QS alloys sprayed black or get bbs lm's :?
> To be honest it's doing my head in [smiley=bigcry.gif] Anyway all the best and keep up the good work.
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> Paul if you get your qs wheels refurbed get the outer rim diamond cut...looks quality and breaks up the black.. 8) I also have some lovely black audi centre badges you could have for a very good price.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Cheers for that Damian 8) I'm still not 100% sure what to do as yet but no rush! first I need to sort my my suspension out as I want to go lower and then get the stance right :roll: Once that's all sorted I will decide on the alloys

Paul


----------



## TTSPORT666

Paulj100 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get better soon matey. It's great reading your thread and the TT is coming along very nicely I also look forward to seeing the alloys fitted. 8) I'm still at that crossroads trying to decide whether to get my QS alloys sprayed black or get bbs lm's :?
> To be honest it's doing my head in [smiley=bigcry.gif] Anyway all the best and keep up the good work.
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> Paul if you get your qs wheels refurbed get the outer rim diamond cut...looks quality and breaks up the black.. 8) I also have some lovely black audi centre badges you could have for a very good price.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers for that Damian 8) I'm still not 100% sure what to do as yet but no rush! first I need to sort my my suspension out as I want to go lower and then get the stance right :roll: Once that's all sorted I will decide on the alloys
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

Like your process of thinking Paul.. :wink: Stance is very important.. 8)

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

BaueruTc said:


> I had not heard of these spacers till after i had fitted my IM.
> 
> What FMIC did you go for?


I went for the AH fabrications one, well capable of handling anything I chuck at it now and in the future, BT included 

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had not heard of these spacers till after i had fitted my IM.
> 
> What FMIC did you go for?
> 
> 
> 
> I went for the AH fabrications one, well capable of handling anything I chuck at it now and in the future, BT included
> 
> John
Click to expand...

You heard it here first folks, "John Don Duggy" Mr plastic fantastic himself.. announces he will one day go "BT".. 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> ... anything I chuck at it now and in the future, BT included  ...


 :lol:

Good one, John. Now put the meth's down and walk away from the bottle.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had not heard of these spacers till after i had fitted my IM.
> 
> What FMIC did you go for?
> 
> 
> 
> I went for the AH fabrications one, well capable of handling anything I chuck at it now and in the future, BT included
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You heard it here first folks, "John Don Duggy" Mr plastic fantastic himself.. announces he will one day go "BT"..
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Not what I said at all Don Damo and Don Mondo... :wink:

My FMIC is future proofed, whichever direction I go in, it will not need to be upgraded 

If I had a bottle of meth, I'd be saving it for under my bonnet at some point :wink: A bottle of Merlot would be entirely different :lol:

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

You heard it here first folks, "John Don Duggy" Mr plastic fantastic himself.. announces he will one day go "BT".. 

Damien.[/quote]

Not what I said at all Mr. Ward... :wink:

My FMIC is future proofed, whichever direction I go in, it will not need to be upgraded 

John[/quote]

Oi stop stealing my terminology, (future proof)...ha ha Oh never knew you were considering swinging both ways John,me old bud.. :lol: But whatever direction you go in as long as you are happy, that's all that matters.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> You heard it here first folks, "John Don Duggy" Mr plastic fantastic himself.. announces he will one day go "BT"..
> 
> Damien.


Not what I said at all Mr. Ward... :wink:

My FMIC is future proofed, whichever direction I go in, it will not need to be upgraded 

John[/quote]

Oi stop stealing my terminology, (future proof)...ha ha Oh never knew you were considering swinging both ways John,me old bud.. :lol: But whatever direction you go in as long as you are happy, that's all that matters.. :wink:

Damien.[/quote]

I'll be happy when all these parts are fitted :lol:

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You heard it here first folks, "John Don Duggy" Mr plastic fantastic himself.. announces he will one day go "BT"..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Not what I said at all Mr. Ward... :wink:
> 
> My FMIC is future proofed, whichever direction I go in, it will not need to be upgraded
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Oi stop stealing my terminology, (future proof)...ha ha Oh never knew you were considering swinging both ways John,me old bud.. :lol: But whatever direction you go in as long as you are happy, that's all that matters.. :wink:

Damien.[/quote]

I'll be happy when all these parts are fitted :lol:

John[/quote]

I think you are a closet hoarder John... :lol: :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You heard it here first folks, "John Don Duggy" Mr plastic fantastic himself.. announces he will one day go "BT"..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Not what I said at all Mr. Ward... :wink:
> 
> My FMIC is future proofed, whichever direction I go in, it will not need to be upgraded
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oi stop stealing my terminology, (future proof)...ha ha Oh never knew you were considering swinging both ways John,me old bud.. :lol: But whatever direction you go in as long as you are happy, that's all that matters.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

I'll be happy when all these parts are fitted :lol:

John[/quote]

I think you are a closet hoarder John... :lol: :wink:

Damien.[/quote]

I have a few spares and upgrades in the man cave :wink:

John


----------



## BaueruTc

Dropped the car off at the garage this morning. First time i have driven her this year! I explained the situation with the gearbox oil leak and how i think its coming from the passenger side driveshaft. I knew that the underside of the gearbox would have a covering of oil on it by now so thought it best to explain that i had cleaned it up before and changed the oil and when i rechecked it seemed to be running down from the passenger side driveshaft area as there was a big buildup of oil in that area.

Anyway they said they would call later so i headed back home.

I received a phone call from the folks saying a parcel had been dropped off and only after Parcelforce had left had they noticed a hole in the box.  I new it had to be my HG FMIC from Germany so we headed there on the way home from the garage.

I got to my parents house and was greeted to this.










Thought it looked fine till i saw this,










Big enough hole to fit your hand in. 

Luckily everything was still inside the box.

Unfortunately when i opened the FMIC box i was greeted by this.   










It is the bottom corner. This is the side without the big spray painted logo on it. Basically i want the plain side to the front.

If i flip it over this is the damage on the other side.










Just my luck 

I really don't want to go through the hassle of having to send it back and the chances are the next one may show up with a dent in it. My next step was to check if it was leaking or not so i filled my parents bath and submerged the intercooler fully in the cold water to check for bubbles.

Luckily it seems to be leak free as i could see no bubbles coming from the area on either side.










The only thing that is a annoying is that i really hope that the damage is not visible once it is fitted to the car as it would annoy the hell out of me. I am hoping that as it is in the corner on the bottom that it will be hidden by the honeycomb grill. If not then the only thing i could think of would be to get a thin strip of sheet metal to cover up the lower row of fins to hide the damage. 

Once i got home i decided to order up new hoses off eBay to replace the three blue ones that came with the kit as all my hoses that i have bought for the engine bay have been red so though it best if i could get these to match.










I found identical silicone hose on eBay to the same spec of the HG hoses in red on sale for £3.36 per hose so i quickly ordered them up. HG Hoses are Internal 60mm, Outer 70mm, Length, 77mm Wall Thickness 5mm 4 ply. This stuff on eBay is identical apart from the length being 1mm shorter so i see no problems switching over. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170604289389? ... 1439.l2649

I also received my new wheel center caps. I had to get a black set since the wheels have had a color change.










Not long ago the garage called me. I was hoping they were going to have good news for me. And that will be a no then. 

They had a look and said that they can not be certain that the leak is coming from behind the driveshaft. They have cleaned the entire area and asked me to take the car back into them later this week so they could try and pin point where it is coming from.

As i am off work and don't really have any need to drive her and the fact the garage is a good 30 mile round trip i asked if the car could be left with them and if they would take it out a few times and then re-check it and get back to me which they said yes.

Problem now is that i don't know when to expect a call about the car and now i will be worrying about it all week not knowing what they are going to come back and tell me is wrong with it. The extent of the oil is in the small passageway leading up-to the driveshaft so in my eyes it must be coming from something in that confined little area. The main gearbox seal line does not run up there so to me that leaves the driveshaft oil seal or the only other thing i can think of is that the casing somehow has got a hairline crack in it?

This has not been a good day so far. Damaged FMIC and now this

I am starting to think this Blue Monday thing is true!


----------



## chamberlaintt

Where did you get this wheel caps from mate they look ace..


----------



## TTSPORT666

BaueruTc said:


> Dropped the car off at the garage this morning. First time i have driven her this year! I explained the situation with the gearbox oil leak and how i think its coming from the passenger side drivshaft. I knew that the underside of the gearbox would have a covering of oil on it by now so thought it best to explain that i had cleaned it up before and changed the oil and when i rechecked it seemed to be running down from the passenger side driveshaft area as there was a big buildup of oil in that area.
> 
> Anyway they said they would call later so i headed back home.
> 
> I received a phone call from the folks saying a parcel had been dropped off and only after Parcelforce had left had they noticed a hole in the box.  I new it had to be my HG FMIC from Germany so we headed there on the way home from the garage.
> 
> I got to my parents house and was greeted to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought it looked fine till i saw this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big enough hole to fit your hand in.
> 
> Luckily everything was still inside the box.
> 
> Unfortunately when i opened the FMIC box i was greeted by this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the bottom corner. This is the side without the big spray painted logo on it. Basically i want the plain side to the front.
> 
> If i flip it over this is the damage on the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my luck
> 
> I really don't want to go through the hassle of having to send it back and the chances are the next one may show up with a dent in it. My next step was to check if it was leaking or not so i filled my parents bath and submerged the intercooler fully in the cold water to check for bubbles.
> 
> Luckily it seems to be leak free as i could see no bubbles coming from the area on either side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that is a annoying is that i really hope that the damage is not visible once it is fitted to the car as it would annoy the hell out of me. I am hoping that as it is in the corner on the bottom that it will be hidden by the honeycomb grill. If not then the only thing i could think of would be to get a thin strip of sheet metal to cover up the lower row of fins to hide the damage.
> 
> Once i got home i decided to order up new hoses off eBay to replace the three blue ones that came with the kit as all my hoses that i have bought for the engine bay have been red so though it best if i could get these to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found identical silicone hose on eBay to the same spec of the HG hoses in red on sale for £3.36 per hose so i quickly ordered them up. HG Hoses are Internal 60mm, Outer 70mm, Length, 77mm Wall Thickness 5mm 4 ply. This stuff on eBay is identical apart from the length being 1mm shorter so i see no problems switching over. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170604289389? ... 1439.l2649
> 
> I also received my new wheel center caps. I had to get a black set since the wheels have had a color change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not long ago the garage called me. I was hoping they were going to have good news for me. And that will be a no then.
> 
> They had a look and said that they can not be certain that the leak is coming from behind the driveshaft. They have cleaned the entire area and asked me to take the car back into them later this week so they could try and pin point where it is coming from.
> 
> As i am off work and don't really have any need to drive her and the fact the garage is a good 30 mile round trip i asked if the car could be left with them and if they would take it out a few times and then re-check it and get back to me which they said yes.
> 
> Problem now is that i don't know when to expect a call about the car and now i will be worrying about it all week not knowing what they are going to come back and tell me is wrong with it. The extent of the oil is in the small passageway leading up-to the driveshaft so in my eyes it must be coming from something in that confined little area. The main gearbox seal line does not run up there so to me that leaves the driveshaft oil seal or the only other thing i can think of is that the casing somehow has got a hairline crack in it?
> 
> This has not been a good day so far. Damaged FMIC and now this
> 
> I am starting to think this Blue Monday thing is true!


Send the intercooler back or demand a big discount...  Be hard with them mate you paid good money for an undamaged item..Not one with a dent in it.

Also why go for shit wheel centre stickers?? Get some of these genuine audi black centre caps. 

Damien.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-x-BLACK-AUD ... 4ac6cb052e


----------



## BaueruTc

chamberlaintt said:


> Where did you get this wheel caps from mate they look ace..


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121155473155? ... 1497.l2649



TTSPORT666 said:


> Send the intercooler back or demand a big discount...  Be hard with them mate you paid good money for an undamaged item..Not one with a dent in it.


Not sure if i would have a leg to stand on as it was signed for undamaged. My parents never saw the corner of the box till after the driver had left.

I will send them an email to see what they say though. 



TTSPORT666 said:


> Also why go for shit wheel centre stickers?? Get some of these genuine audi black centre caps.


They wont fit the car as mine are 58mm and also a different fitting. The new badges are metal backed and quite thick.


----------



## Paulj100

Sorry to hear of your troublesome day matey as Damian said I would certainly try contacting them about the damage and either try and return it or ask for a discount always worth a shot. Anyway hope you get it sorted.

best wishes Paul.

Paul


----------



## TTSPORT666

BaueruTc said:


> chamberlaintt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get this wheel caps from mate they look ace..
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121155473155? ... 1497.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Send the intercooler back or demand a big discount...  Be hard with them mate you paid good money for an undamaged item..Not one with a dent in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure if i would have a leg to stand on as it was signed for undamaged. My parents never saw the corner of the box till after the driver had left.
> 
> I will send them an email to see what they say though.
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also why go for shit wheel centre stickers?? Get some of these genuine audi black centre caps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They wont fit the car as mine are 58mm and also a different fitting. The new badges are metal backed and quite thick.
Click to expand...

I know i have those wheel badges in my garage Paul? I really thought your wheels were RS6 reps? 

Damien.


----------



## BaueruTc

My RS6 alloys are reps Damien.

They were the best badges i could find on eBay. As the badge area is 58mm the only option i could find on eBay were 55mm center badges in black. The 60mm badges would not fit as my caps have a lip around the edge.

I have also just emailed HG Motorsport including a few pictures to see if they are willing to do anything. I do recall a member in the HG Motorsport Group Buy receiving a fmic from them that had a couple of dented fins on the bottom row in the middle of the intercooler. His was not burst either but he was lucky enough that his dent did not reach the other side so could simply turn his around whereas i cant as mine reaches both sides.


----------



## TTSPORT666

BaueruTc said:


> My RS6 alloys are reps Damien.
> 
> They were the best badges i could find on eBay. As the badge area is 58mm the only option i could find on eBay were 55mm center badges in black. The 60mm badges would not fit as my caps have a lip around the edge.
> 
> I have also just emailed HG Motorsport including a few pictures to see if they are willing to do anything. I do recall a member in the HG Motorsport Group Buy receiving a fmic from them that had a couple of dented fins on the bottom row in the middle of the intercooler. His was not burst either but he was lucky enough that his dent did not reach the other side so could simply turn his around whereas i cant as mine reaches both sides.


Paul i had RS6 reps in the past and the 60mm audi badge did fit..Do you want me to send you one to try? You remove the silver cap inner brace and they clip on. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## BaueruTc

TTSPORT666 said:


> Paul i had RS6 reps in the past and the 60mm audi badge did fit..Do you want me to send you one to try? You remove the silver cap inner brace and they clip on. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Thanks for the offer Damien, You sound very confident that these will work so that is good enough for me to order a set.

I have just ordered a 60mm set using your eBay link.

I will let you know how i get on. 

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## TTSPORT666

BaueruTc said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul i had RS6 reps in the past and the 60mm audi badge did fit..Do you want me to send you one to try? You remove the silver cap inner brace and they clip on. :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the offer Damien, You sound very confident that these will work so that is good enough for me to order a set.
> 
> I have just ordered a 60mm set using your eBay link.
> 
> I will let you know how i get on.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

Ok Paul i am pretty sure they will work.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## BaueruTc

TTSPORT666 said:


> Send the intercooler back or demand a big discount...  Be hard with them mate you paid good money for an undamaged item..Not one with a dent in it.
> 
> Damien.


I sent them an email last night explaining how the package had arrived and also included a couple of pictures of the damage to the new intercooler.

I was not holding out much hope as the package was not signed for saying it was damaged as the courier had kept that corner away from my mother when she had signed for it and also placed it in the hallway with the damage against the wall.

I received an email this morning from Chris at HG Motorsport to let me know that they are going to send me a replacement intercooler as a good will gesture! I really am blown away by this as you can not ask for a better result than that. 

All i need now is word that my cars garage bill is not going to cost an arm and a leg and then i will be happy again!.


----------



## computerjocky

Excellent news, sounds like a good company to deal with.


----------



## BaueruTc

computerjocky said:


> Excellent news, sounds like a good company to deal with.


Yes they really do seem like the sort of company you wish to deal with. I have been looking back over the old HG Motorsport threads on these forums for tips on the best way to fit the FMIC and noticed that they used to post on here when the group buy was live for the FMIC's. By the look of it they were very helpful back then as well.


----------



## Duggy

Now that is customer service 

Always worth asking eh

Get yourself some washers to use as spacers for mounting the FMIC, if I remember correctly

John


----------



## NickG

Seems like really good service from them! Happy you've had a good result with them!  Are they collecting the old intercooler from you at the same time?

Does the kit come with the 3 blue hoses and the ally hard pipes too then? Been keeping my eye on the kit for a while.


----------



## Paulj100

Great news! always worth persuing matters like this. Good to also hear company with great after care service 8)

Paul


----------



## BaueruTc

Duggy said:


> Now that is customer service
> 
> Always worth asking eh
> 
> Get yourself some washers to use as spacers for mounting the FMIC, if I remember correctly
> 
> John


Yes it certainly is! Customer service example at its finest there! 

My kit came with 15mm spacers. Going back over old threads i think i have seen where some people had issues fitting the intercoolers and then running into problems with the Aliens.

I compared pics and i am pretty confident that i will get mine on and be able to keep the Aliens too. I have noticed one thread where the chap could not fit the Aliens and i personally think it is because he never used spacers to lower the intercooler down. This resulted in his hard pipes to intercooler going down before they went up and the top of the bottom section of hard pipe was touching the towing eye bracket as a result. With Spacers the top of the hard pipe is nowhere near the bottom of the towing eye resulting in you being able to run the hard pipes straight out of the intercoolers and back in towards engine, then up. Doing it that way should leave room for the Aliens i think. (Been studying up on it)

In fairness to him though it looked like a few people in the old group buy never actually received spacers so were probably unaware of the spacers as it is meant to be a simple everything included to bolt straight on kit.

I have also ordered some longer bolts and spacers off eBay so i can tweak it if needed. Just spent nearly £30 on Mikalor clamps as well so hopefully i will have no problems with pipe blowoffs come fitting time.



NickG said:


> Seems like really good service from them! Happy you've had a good result with them!  Are they collecting the old intercooler from you at the same time?
> 
> Does the kit come with the 3 blue hoses and the ally hard pipes too then? Been keeping my eye on the kit for a while.


Yes the kit comes with three blue hoses and two hard pipes. I will not be using the blues silicone as i have just ordered red replacement hoses to go along with the theme in my engine bay.

Here are the supplied hoses that i received with the kit.










As with regards to the FMIC they never said anything about sending the old one back to them so i will wait and see what happens.


----------



## BaueruTc

OMG i literally just clicked submit on my last post and had an email come in......

HG Motorsport have just send me the tracking info for the new FMIC!


----------



## BaueruTc

Picked the car up from the garage today and still no luck. They had no idea where the leak is coming from. They cleaned the whole area up on Monday and took her for a drive. They re-checked it today and there is no oil to be seen anywhere.

You would think i would be happy but leaks don't just fix themselves. I will put some more mileage on the car and then recheck for oil and get her booked back in sometime next week.


----------



## BaueruTc

The replacement fmic arrived in record breaking time from Germany. Box was bash free this time,










I opened it up and i am greeted to a perfect FMIC!



















So now i have two in working order as they do not want the old one back!










The new red silicone hoses arrived today as well to replace the blue hoses that came in the kit. Perfect match and to the same quality as the HG Blue hoses.










My new wheel center caps arrived that Damien was kind enough to link to. Perfect fit so thanks for the heads up!










Since the front of the car will be in bits i thought it would be daft not to change the two upper boost hoses. I emailed Creation Motorsport and asked if they would sell me the chargepipe to intercooler hose separately as they only sell them in a kit along with the intercooler to im hose. I only wanted the chargepipe hose as i wanted to buy there cold side dv relocation kit. They have done me a good deal and sold me both in red for £115 including postage. Only slight annoyance is that the chargepipe hose is a slightly lighter red to the rest of there hoses but hopefully it wont stand out that much once its in the bay. They were good enough to inform me of this and also included a picture to make sure i was happy before i went ahead and placed the order.

My cold air feed pipe has arrived as well. I went for a 60mm pipe after reading that Mondo said the 70mm was a bit of a pain to fit.










I have also had an update on my rocker cover, Its now been painted and baked so hopefully it will be with me next week.

Really cant wait till the warmer weather kicks in so i can get started with the overhaul.


----------



## BaueruTc

Next couple of bits of the puzzle have arrived with me.

Creations Motorsport Cold side DV kit and chargepipe to FMIC hose.










Along with even more stickers from them.....










Picked up my Rocker cover gasket set from Audi today ready to install when my crinkle black rocker cover shows up. Spoke to the chap tonight, It will be getting picked up from him by the courier tomorrow so fingers crossed it will be with me by the end of the week.


----------



## mike225

Can i just ask would the damaged fmic not work as it should do now its like it is?


----------



## BaueruTc

mike225 said:


> Can i just ask would the damaged fmic not work as it should do now its like it is?


Yes the damaged one should be fine as it does not seem to have breached the main channels that the would run through. I fully submerged the intercooler in the bath and there were no bubbles from the damaged area so it should be good to go. Now that i have looked into it i don't even think the damage will be visible once its installed on the car due to it being in the lower left corner i think the grill would hide it.


----------



## mike225

Pm me a price fella


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

mike225 said:


> Pm me a price fella


DAMMIT MIKE!

i just read the whole thread, was impressed with all the work thats gone in so far!

i then noticed the good news about 2 for one and got a little excited thinking i would ask the same question!!!

if mike doesnt end up buying it please let me know


----------



## mstew

mike225 said:


> Pm me a price fella


Nooo! defo asked first :roll:


----------



## BaueruTc

New Knob arrived today. Fantastic quality and less than a third of the price of a Forge Big Knob.

Completely different style but coming in at £20.99 including delivery it was well worth a punt.


----------



## FRAX

Looks really good but how does it feel in your hand 8)


----------



## BaueruTc

FRAX said:


> Looks really good but how does it feel in your hand 8)


Feels really nice, Got a shock when i touched it this morning though...... Freezing! :lol:

I can now announce that my brand new rocker cover has arrived at long last.

All i am going to say is that it really was worth the wait! The crinkle finish is perfect and as its been sprayed by the same chap that i bought the inlet manifold from it matches it perfectly. I managed to buy this and get it sprayed for £65 including delivery. An absolute bargain as it is a brand new rocker cover too!

Bought and paid for it on the 8th of January so it has taken a while for him to spray but it was worth the wait thats for sure. I have my new Audi Gasket set ready, Just waiting for my sealant to arrive as i completely forgot to order it. Once the sealant arrives i will be installing the cover asap.

If anyone wants anything sprayed by this chap then feel free to email me and i will pass on his details to you.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Looks smart mate! Bet it'll be awkward to clean though?


----------



## Duggy

BaueruTc said:


> FRAX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks really good but how does it feel in your hand 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Feels really nice, Got a shock when i touched it this morning though...... Freezing! :lol:
Click to expand...

That's why mine wears this in the winter :wink:










Cam cover looking good 

John


----------



## Mondo

Nice cam cover dude. Just like mine - VHT wrinkle black. Looks great.

8)


----------



## marty2608

BaueruTc said:


> Well sitting at home recovering from my Hernia operation has cost me an arm and a leg so far. :x
> 
> Here is a little update of items that i have bought and also my plans for her over the next few months.
> 
> Alloy Refurbish - *Done *
> 
> Well i got my wheels back from the Wheel Specialist. I have gone against the masses on here with regards to the color i know, But i went ahead with my original choice. All i can say is the finish is exactly how i imagined it to be. Satin black with a matte lacquer so it still has a slight shine to it.
> 
> Fair play to the owner Kenny as he made a 35 mile round trip through to pick them up and also return them to me at no extra cost! They have even popped black wheel weights on them, Never new there was such a thing.
> 
> Cant wait to get these on the car come March time.
> 
> Sneek pic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought i had better get some more updates done to the car, I was planning spreading it out over the year but now that i will be heading down to the rolling road day at the end of April i thought i had better get some things in order before then.
> 
> Items ordered so far,
> 
> Bosch S5 battery,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old battery has been on its last legs for sometime now so i have just bought a new Bosch S5 027 for her. Had to get my father to lift the old battery out and pop the new one in as the minute i tried to lift it i was in a lot of pain which is really frustrating to say the least. Anyway battery mounts were identical to the old Bosch battery that came out. No trimming required to make it fit like some others on this forum have had to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New rocker cover in crinkle black.
> 
> I was more than happy with the quality of work on the Black inlet manifold that i purchased off eBay last year. The chap that did it is currently in the process of spraying a brand new rocker cover to match the inlet manifold for me. Still no word back from him yet so i will give him a few more days before emailing him for a progress report.
> 
> HG Motorsport FMIC
> 
> Which should hopefully be here on Fri or beginning of next week. Will be fitting this myself as i like these sort of jobs. Once it is done then when funds allow it will be remap time. I would love to get it mapped before the RR day but doubt that funds will allow for this now before then.
> 
> Honeycomb grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be arriving with me tomorrow according to the tracking. I thought i may as well change it out when the bumper is off for the FMIC fitting. The new grill is not coming with the badge holder and you cant get them anywhere, Even for other Audi's so i will be attempting to butcher my old 5 bar grill to try and make a ring holder for the grill out of it. The honeycomb grill looks amazing but in my eyes it requires the rings to pull the look off as i have seen pictures of a few TT's with that grill without the rings and it does not look right (i may change my mind though). I also think the rings need to be raised off the grill so will see what i can do with my dremel. Here is the old 5 bar grill which i will be attempting to butcher to try and get the ring holder out. Might need a we bit of filler here and there afterwards i think. But i will have a month or so to mess about with it to try and get it to my liking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plastidip also showed up today,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the wheels are now black i have decided that i want to color code a few items. I will be using it on the rear rings and possibly the front rings. I will also be spraying my Pipewerx exhaust tips. I watched a YouTube video on a plastidip channel and the guy spraying the car said its fine to use on exhaust tips. Fuel filler and and surround will also be getting plastidipped. I have new black bolts for the fuel filler surround which i bought off Brendan last year so i will fit them when i do the fuel cap and surround. I may also try the Plastidip on the three lower front grills to see how well they come up.
> 
> Also going to tint out the wing side repeaters.
> 
> So going to be busy over the next few months. Will be leaving that lot probably till March as i have to take it easy for the next few months, Not allowed to do anything over strenuous due to the hernia op to give it the best chance of repairing correctly.
> 
> I was out at my parents house today to meet Kenny with my wheels, Whilst there i sat in my car as its currently out at my folks as we stay in a flat so no point it sitting at mine whilst i cant drive it. Anyway i found it reasonably comfortable to sit in it today and was able to push the brake pedal quickly and with ease so i reckon i would be fine to drive again now. Still going to leave off for a couple of more days as i am feeling slightly better as each day passes.
> 
> Since i was feeling that i could probably drive my car today i decided to call the local Audi Indi and get my car booked in to sort out the gearbox oil leak. It is leaking oil from the passenger side drive shaft gearbox oil seal. That is a job that i would not want to tackle so it will be getting seen to next week.
> 
> Should have a few more pictures once more items start to arrive over the following week or so.


Hi BaueruTc
Love those wheels and will look great in that colour on the car 
I'm now thinking of getting myself a set also 19inch what's the ET and PCD of them and what size tyres will you be putting on them ( I know 19's lol but what width and profile ) also what adapters spacers and other adjustments have you made to get them to sit right camber etc


----------



## Stampers

BaueruTc said:


> One of them was the grill all the way from Germany.
> 
> Here she is, Only thing that was slightly disheartening when i bought the grill was the fact there was no mention of the badge holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, You were right to tell me to hold out hope, At the bottom of the box was a second mysterious box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opened it up and sure enough Badge Holder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy they did supply me with one as it will save so much hassle trying to make a holder up, Time well spent else where.
> 
> I checked my old 5 Bar grill badge and all the clips line up with this holder and it will fit into it perfectly! I did not push the badge into the holder as i will be plastidipping her first.


This is exactly the grille I've been looking at over on ebay.de.
I don't suppose it was this one? (up for about £62 shipped from Germany)...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360832899114? ... 1423.l2649

I was going to buy it but was a bit hesitant as the advert states that it doesn't include a badge, and mentions nothing of a badge holder. Trying to source a badge holder for one of these grilles is impossible on its own so I kind of gave up any interest in buying it.

Really liking your upcoming plans with this too. Looks like it'll all tie together nicely!


----------



## BaueruTc

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Looks smart mate! Bet it'll be awkward to clean though?


Trick is to not let it get that dirty in the first place. :wink: My inlet manifold has been on the car for six months now and its spotless



Duggy said:


> That's why mine wears this in the winter :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cam cover looking good
> 
> John


Oh i could do with one of those for sure! 8)



Mondo said:


> Nice cam cover dude. Just like mine - VHT wrinkle black. Looks great.
> 
> 8)


Cheers Mondo, Its the pictures of yours that made me want to get it all done. Heck i am starting to think i want my chargepipe done in black now too. 



marty2608 said:


> Hi BaueruTc
> Love those wheels and will look great in that colour on the car
> I'm now thinking of getting myself a set also 19inch what's the ET and PCD of them and what size tyres will you be putting on them ( I know 19's lol but what width and profile ) also what adapters spacers and other adjustments have you made to get them to sit right camber etc


Wheels have ET 35 offset, 5x100. Tyres are 235/35/19's I now run 15mm spacers all round as i am lowered 40mm on Apex springs, I had 20mm spacers on the back but the tyres were scrubbing on the plastic wheel arch liners on bumps or heavy acceleration. For the camber i have a set of Forge adjustable tiebars fitted to the top.



Stampers said:


> This is exactly the grille I've been looking at over on ebay.de.
> I don't suppose it was this one? (up for about £62 shipped from Germany)...
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360832899114? ... 1423.l2649
> 
> I was going to buy it but was a bit hesitant as the advert states that it doesn't include a badge, and mentions nothing of a badge holder. Trying to source a badge holder for one of these grilles is impossible on its own so I kind of gave up any interest in buying it.
> 
> Really liking your upcoming plans with this too. Looks like it'll all tie together nicely!


That is the exact grill i bought yes. No mention of the badge holder so i emailed them and the reply i got said it came clean? So i presumed that it was not coming with one. To my surprise it did come with one though. To me the grill will need the rings to pull the look off.


----------



## Stampers

BaueruTc said:


> That is the exact grill i bought yes. No mention of the badge holder so i emailed them and the reply i got said it came clean? So i presumed that it was not coming with one. To my surprise it did come with one though. To me the grill will need the rings to pull the look off.


I totally agree. Without them, it'd look too strange.
Thank you, I'll be making sure I order it then, and fingers crossed they include the badge holder!

I'll be keeping tabs on your build thread as it looks like this is going to be something worth waiting for. 8)


----------



## craigstt

I'm a new TT 225 owner and stumbled upon this fantastic thread tonight. Love your car, story and your attention to detail. Looking forward to seeing how your wheels look on the car in black. I've been looking for the same rep RS6 19" wheels and cannot find them anywhere. Did you get them from eBay? Manufacturer?


----------



## Mondo

BaueruTc said:


> ...Heck i am starting to think i want my chargepipe done in black now too.  ..


Do it!









Zircotec 'Performance' in 'solid black'.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Paul did your new black audi centrecaps fit your reps ok? 8)

Damien.


----------



## BaueruTc

Mondo said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Heck i am starting to think i want my chargepipe done in black now too.  ..
> 
> 
> 
> Do it!
> 
> 
> Zircotec 'Performance' in 'solid black'.
Click to expand...

Oh i am sure it will be happening, My bay is a bit multi colored looking now :? 
Can i ask what coilpacks they are that you have? Mine have ugly white squares on the top and are taking away from the black.



TTSPORT666 said:


> Paul did your new black audi centrecaps fit your reps ok? 8)
> 
> Damien.


They sure did, 100 times better, Just didn't think they would fit but i got them on. I also just purchased a matt black set so i can switch them over if i get bored lol.

Cheers for the linkage Damien!


----------



## Brendanb86

Car's looking really smart. I might be biased but the roof spoiler/v6 spoiler extension really sets off the rear in your sig pic [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mondo

BaueruTc said:


> ...Can i ask what coilpacks they are that you have?...


They're just standard Audi coil packs for a BAM 225. I think the square ones are for an earlier (?) year engine code - AGU maybe? :?


----------



## BaueruTc

Brendanb86 said:


> Car's looking really smart. I might be biased but the roof spoiler/v6 spoiler extension really sets off the rear in your sig pic [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Cheers Brendan, Quite a big update coming to this thread soon, Watch this space! :wink:



Mondo said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Can i ask what coilpacks they are that you have?...
> 
> 
> 
> They're just standard Audi coil packs for a BAM 225. I think the square ones are for an earlier (?) year engine code - AGU maybe? :?
Click to expand...

Cheers Mondo, Yes my car is an APX but half the stuff attached to it is for a BAM though, Badger tip, and various other hoses. Now that i have the black rocker cover the old coil packs look out of place. I could buy one of the Forge coil pack plates like Damien has and get it powder coated black i suppose.


----------



## acgtrider

Just read this from start to finish. Lovely car and fantastic mods. i just purchased a 225 last weekend and am loving it soo far. i live in Aberdeen would be cool to see your car if you are ever passing through. cheers Andrew


----------



## BaueruTc

acgtrider said:


> Just read this from start to finish. Lovely car and fantastic mods. i just purchased a 225 last weekend and am loving it soo far. i live in Aberdeen would be cool to see your car if you are ever passing through. cheers Andrew


Thanks very much! Welcome to the endless money pit though! :lol: Great car if you get a good one though. Glad we are starting to get a few more guys north of the border. If you head to the events sections there are a few guys in the Aberdeen area who meet up quite regularly. I will hopefully make it through to them one day to have a peek at there motors!

Lots of stuff waiting to be fitted to the car. Last week was the last of my sick leave after my hernia op so thought i would get out and get some exercise and make the most of the mild weather that we have had up in the highlands.

HG Motorsport FMIC, Creations Motorsport upper boost hose & cold side DV kit, Cold air feed pipe & Filter Heat shield, Crinkle black rocker cover, Honey comb grill, 6000k DS2's and an oil and filter change were a few of the Jobs waiting be done.

Got the car jacked up and soon had the bumper and headlights off the car.










I use the dented FMIC to line up for the final fitting and drilled the holes through the crash bar.










Once i was happy with the temp alignment i trimmed the threaded bar down and fitted the new FMIC.










I test fitted the bumper with the hard pipes attached and the bumper went on first time with the aliens in place!
They are tight with the hardpipes but it all fits.










Bumper back off and i fitted the inter cooler to charge pipe boost hose and also the new cold side DV kit.



















Once i was happy with the fit i bolted down the Mikalor clamps, I used them everywhere for the install, Nice and tight so hopefully no boost hoses blowing off for me.










Test fitted the bumper again and all was well.










Next i moved onto the new crinkle black rocker cover. It would have gone smoothly if it was not for one bolt that holds the charge pipe holder in place. [smiley=bomb.gif]

Much later i got it off (sort of) and installed the new rocker cover along with new gasket and sealant.










After fitting the new rocker cover i set about installing the new 6000k DS2 bulbs into the headlights, Such a simple task when they are off the car.

I then installed the 60mm cold air feed pipe. Popped the light back in place and it fits in under the light perfectly without crushing the cold air feed pipe.



















I installed the other light and then popped the bumper back on for the final time.

I took the lower right grill out and angled the cold air feed pipe towards the front of the car so its feeds nice cold air to the S2000 cone.










Next up was to fit the Heat shield which Pugwash found on eBay. I decided to pay the extra £10 in the end and get the powder coated version. Really good workmanship for the price and the bolt holes lined up perfectly to bold it down to the old airbox mounts.










I then angled my cold air feed pipe into the base of the cone filter.










So end result my engine bay now looks a little something like this,

I don't think the charge pipe looks right in there anymore. It will be going wrinkle black at some stage.










Going to save this here atm Part 2 coming after the short break! :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Paul thats looks really nice pal.. 8)

Damien.


----------



## Paulj100

Great job matey also glad to hear your getting back to full health too. Got lucky with the weather there as it hasn't stop raining here [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Look forward to part 2.

Paul


----------



## BaueruTc

TTSPORT666 said:


> Paul thats looks really nice pal.. 8)
> 
> Damien.


Cheers, Damien Its a work in progress thats for sure.

Right its time for part two and i may get some hating for this next section!

The Honeycomb grill and refurbed alloys are now on the car!

That grill badge holder was a total mare. It was either too low or too high to start with due the the honeycomb mesh getting in the way.

Yellow you were also correct about the angle of the holder. It just looked totally wrong and pointed upwards far to much. It was a job for the dremel and i trimmed away the base and angled it up towards the top. It looks far better now.

I purchased plastidip and did the front rings black.










I did like the look but now with the FMIC showing through the bottom to me the silver FMIC and the black badges clashed a little. It mush have been a sign as yesterday i went and took some pictures of the car and only noticed that the plastidip was starting to lift from the badge once i was back home flicking through the pictures on the pc so i popped outside and peeled it off.

Unfortunately i do not have and pictures with the rings in silver but the car now looks correct as the the bottom of the FMIC and the silver rings now complement each other, Whereas before the bottom of the car looked too silver and the top looked too black. Now it looks in harmony.

Picture of the FMIC and black rings clashing I think i could get away with the black rings if the FMIC was either not there or if it was black in colour too.










Will get some pictures with the silver rings hopefully tomorrow.

Next section is going to divide opinions i think. You all know i Photoshopped my RS6 Alloys in black and posted a few pictures and there was not alot of people in favor of them in black. I went against the masses and had them refurbished in Satin Black anyhow.

Well here are a few of the end results. i thought they may aswell go on the car since i did everything else to it.

I have to admit i really do love them and they look every bit as good as i imagined them to look.

Here are a few shots taken over two days after the car was put back together. This is why i love Denim Blue.

The first day the sun was out and it transforms the colour of my car.



















But normally on a dull day the car did not seem to pop before. Now the wheels are black i think it looks just as good.

Day 2 pics when the sun was hiding
























Wish i had some with the front rings in silver as it does look better i think.

Well i am very happy with the progress being made. January was a very expensive month for me. I am blaming the hernia as i was stuck at home glued to the internet drooling at things i wanted to buy for her and she got most of them. :lol:


----------



## conlechi

The black wheels look spot on Paul 8)


----------



## BaueruTc

conlechi said:


> The black wheels look spot on Paul 8)


Cheers Mark,

I for one am very happy with the look. I still plan on getting the fuel flap done to match and possibly the exhaust tips.


----------



## TTSPORT666

BaueruTc said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The black wheels look spot on Paul 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Mark,
> 
> I for one am very happy with the look. I still plan on getting the fuel flap done to match and possibly the exhaust tips.
Click to expand...

Oi copy cat.. :wink: Looks stealth Paul

Damien.


----------



## BaueruTc

TTSPORT666 said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The black wheels look spot on Paul 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Mark,
> 
> I for one am very happy with the look. I still plan on getting the fuel flap done to match and possibly the exhaust tips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oi copy cat.. :wink: Looks stealth Paul
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Just needs some extra go now to compliment the aggressive look. 8)

I cannot wait to get her mapped. I have spent so much on her recently that i just cant justify spending the money for a 3inch dp with cat and labor costs atm, Plus a Stage 2 map on top. Think i may stick with the 200 cell sports cats atm, Go for a stage 2 map and then when funds allow get the DP and get it mapped in at a later date.

Would love to get WAK to work his magic but he is a 1000 mile round trip more or less and if i run into issues or needed things tweaked i would have to make the long journey again.

Think i may have to use someone more local. Only option within a reasonable distance is either A Revo Remap, 16 miles away. Or a 300 mile round trip to get a custom map from Star Performance in Fife.

Decisions, Decisions... :?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

looking good mate- lots of hard work gone into this!

so has the dented fmic found a home yet?


----------



## Eadon

What a build, enjoyed reading it all! Given me plenty of ideas for when I get mine.

Wheels look brilliant


----------



## BaueruTc

fixitagaintomoz said:


> looking good mate- lots of hard work gone into this!
> 
> so has the dented fmic found a home yet?


Had a fair few people inquiring about it. I have just pm'd the first chap that asked and have given him first dibs.....



Eadon said:


> What a build, enjoyed reading it all! Given me plenty of ideas for when I get mine.
> 
> Wheels look brilliant


Thanks, My car is not to the standards of some fine examples on here and probably never will be. I do my best to keep her trundling along though. Just wish she was a second car and i could keep her off the roads tucked up in a nice warm garage come winter time. :?


----------



## Mondo

Very nice, bud. Particularly like the black IM. Suspect you're right about the CP needing to be black. Either way, looks 8)


----------



## The Blue Bandit

BaueruTc said:


> Thanks, My car is not to the standards of some fine examples on here and probably never will be. I do my best to keep her trundling along though. Just wish she was a second car and i could keep her off the roads tucked up in a nice warm garage come winter time. :?


... car is looking great Paul- and I know what you mean; wouldn't it be great to put the TT away to hibernate for the winter months, but for me the flip side of that is that it's great to have a 'nice car' that is driven daily rather than a 'great car' that has no real practical value... I mean what's the point of putting in all the time, money and effort and then not showing it off or getting to use it after all? ...

... I knew you wouldn't regret getting the wheels done, and they've come out really well- it's a lovely finish on them and combined with the front mount intercooler it really has toughened up the whole look of the car. 8)

... I've also got to give you credit for doing such a great job of getting the details done before jumping straight in and getting it mapped- I think with all the additional tweaks you have made you'll really notice the difference when you finally get around to having it done (whichever route you decide to go down with the map) ...

... Keep up the good work on the car and the thread mate! ... :wink:

Steve


----------



## Smc32

This is fab haha


----------



## stevotc

This is my first ever post on the forum and I couldn't help but post in your build thread. Your car is simply awesome. I really like the RS6 wheels, especially with the 40mm drop.

I'm considering buying an S3 or a TT (225) in the next few weeks/months. I'm currently leaning towards a TT. I've had FWD and RWD cars. I think its time for some 4WD action next.

Your build thread has really given me an insight into things I should think about. I'm not sure if I would be as 'handy' as you are with the car, but I certainly enjoy getting involved with things. I have a few friends with garages which will help lots once I decide to start buying extra toys for the car.

I've spent far too long over the last few days trawling through threads. I've saved your thread so I can keep an eye on updates.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## TomQS

Car looks great!

Where did you get your black s2000 filter?


----------



## TTSPORT666

BaueruTc said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> looking good mate- lots of hard work gone into this!
> 
> so has the dented fmic found a home yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Had a fair few people inquiring about it. I have just pm'd the first chap that asked and have given him first dibs.....
> 
> 
> 
> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a build, enjoyed reading it all! Given me plenty of ideas for when I get mine.
> 
> Wheels look brilliant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, My car is not to the standards of some fine examples on here and probably never will be. I do my best to keep her trundling along though. Just wish she was a second car and i could keep her off the roads tucked up in a nice warm garage come winter time. :?
Click to expand...

Paul i did that, and never ended up driving my tucked away pride and joy...became ridiculous. I drive my qs in all weather, and just fix and respray what needs doing? And take care of her the best i can. Being over precious takes away the enjoyment. These cars were meant to be driven.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## snap

Really enjoyed reading this thread 
Love the car


----------



## gogs

Just read the whole thread Paul, excellent work, top notch 
Haven't read a thread as good since Garth's 

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## common fault

Damien.[/quote]

I purchased plastidip and did the front rings black.










Mate, where did you buy platidip? And is it any good? 

Thank you
D


----------



## BaueruTc

Thanks for all the comments guys!

I purchased the plastidip off eBay. Cheapest i could get it was £18 per can! The finish on the front rings was perfect but it started to lift off. I followed the instructions to the letter, Spraying a very light first coat followed by a further four coats. It did look like a very good finish though. Peeled it off since then so she is sporting silver rings again for the time being. It may stick better if the rings were sanded/roughed up a bit before the first coat. I did not want to do that incase i was not happy with the end look and would then have to purchase a new set of rings for the front. However I am probably going to purchase a spare set of rings for the front and back now and spray them satin black. Will be a job for the summer months though.


----------



## samgilding

Had a look through your build and gotta say great work mate looks really good! If you don't mind me asking , where did you get your spoiler extension? Am after one but want to get one that fits well. Would you reccomend the quality of urs and if so a link would be great bud. Cheers , sam


----------



## Raggz

Nice car mate, just read through the whole thread
Recently purchased my first TT and the mod list keeps getting longer  :lol:


----------



## samgilding

same boat as me ragz haha


----------



## BaueruTc

samgilding said:


> Had a look through your build and gotta say great work mate looks really good! If you don't mind me asking , where did you get your spoiler extension? Am after one but want to get one that fits well. Would you reccomend the quality of urs and if so a link would be great bud. Cheers , sam


I purchased from the last group buy that Brendan orgsanised. I am pretty sure there is an other group buy happening atm. The spoiler needed a little sanding down at the bodyshop. The fit should be spot on if its prepped and bonded correctly. Mine sits slightly lower in the centre (just a wee bit). I am putting it down to the bodyshop though as it looks like it was not supported correctly when the bond was setting. Not much can be done about it now without destroying the spoiler as its stuck on there for good now.

Dont let that put you off buying one from the group buy though.



Raggz said:


> Nice car mate, just read through the whole thread
> Recently purchased my first TT and the mod list keeps getting longer  :lol:


Prepare to enter the never ending money pit zone! :lol:


----------



## Kirbzz_11

Bumping old thread but I love referring to your thread for ideas!! I'm mid way through buying RS6 19's and am also -40 on apex. You have any rubbing or problem with arches when full lock or on speed bumps? That's all I'm scared off and holding me back from snapping the sellers arm off :/ ?? 
Cheers


----------



## BaueruTc

Now on 15mm spacers all round and don't have any rubbing issues. I did have rubbing when I had 20mm spacers on the rear. Harsh acceleration or bumps and the tyres would scrub on the plastic inner arches up top. No damage being done but it truly sounded awful. Now with 15mm spacers all round the problem is gone.


----------



## Somersetdub

Does it drive much differently with the 15mm spacers?


----------



## Kirbzz_11

BaueruTc said:


> Now on 15mn spacers all round and don't have any rubbing issues. I did have rubbing when I had 20mm spacers on the rear. Harsh acceleration or bumps and the tyres would scrub on the plastic inner arches up top. No damage being done but it truly sounded awful. Now with 15mm spacers all round the problem is gone.


Perfect, thankyou, ill be running 7.5mm all round as already low offset alloys. So hopefully I won't have any rubbing problems at all either !

Awesome car by the way, love just reading your thread


----------



## BaueruTc

Somersetdub said:


> Does it drive much differently with the 15mm spacers?


Can't say I have noticed any difference personally.



Kirbzz_11 said:


> Perfect, thankyou, ill be running 7.5mm all round as already low offset alloys. So hopefully I won't have any rubbing problems at all either !
> 
> Awesome car by the way, love just reading your thread


Cheers, Your car is taking shape too. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BaueruTc

A few pics and Videos of the car at this years TT Forum Rolling Road day at MRC.




























Video of her on the rollers






Results,



















Great night before and day. Long journey down but it was worth it and will be up for it next time too!


----------



## seTT

Just come across this thread/blog (relatively new to the forum) and it's brilliantly info-packed and a top read for a newbie. Great pics too. Well done, that man!


----------



## Kirbzz_11

seTT said:


> Just come across this thread/blog (relatively new to the forum) and it's brilliantly info-packed and a top read for a newbie. Great pics too. Well done, that man!


We all love a progress / build thread !!!


----------



## Smc32

Great looking TT


----------



## Eadon

Love that first shot of our TTs #BlackOnBlueGang :lol:


----------



## BaueruTc

I was looking at dash cams last year and thought one would be handy. They were still pretty pricey back then so i held off. After Brian starting a thread about them i noticed that the cheaper cams were now at a price where it would be daft not to invest in one. After a night spent checking the cheaper cameras out and watching plenty of YouTube footage i went for the E-Prance 0801 mini.

Pretty good specs for the device 1080P 30fps camera.










One of the other reasons i went for it was the size of the device. It really is tiny.










Purchased a 32GB micro sd card for it and also bought a few items to hard wire it into the car.










Before i started i disconnected the car battery. Next step was mounting the charger/base to the window. I made sure it was clear of the mirror so it would not get in the way of the mirror adjustment. For an extra £10 you can buy a base with a built in GPS module so it will also display speed and data on a map if required.










Was alot easier than i thought to tuck the usb cable into the headlining, The window pillar towards the middle was a total pain as usual. Not alot of give in it to tuck wires in behind it. Found this out when i run my microphone down it a couple of years back.










Took the cable out here.










Removed the fuse box cover and removed the end from the dash.



















Plugged the usb cable into the 12volt accessory socket and taped it up with electrical tape and then tucked in behind the dash. Plenty of space in there.










I used one of the metal end mounting plates on the end of the dash for the ground and the positive was run to the piggy back fuse holder and plugged into a fuse that worked with the ignition on.










And here is the end result.










Perfect! Completely hidden behind the interior mirror out of sight from my view when driving. I also run the cable from the base up the mirror stalk into the headlining and taped it with black tape so you can hardly see the cable on the mirror stalk in the picture above.

A picture to show you how tiny it is.










Such a great little camera and the footage is excellent. The camera will now start recording automatically when the ignition is on. Display is set to power down after one minute. The camera will also switch off one minute after the ignition is switched off. Camera also has a G-Sensor with options so if you are in an shunt it will save the recording and lock it so it can't be erased unless the sd car is formatted. Once the sd card is full it will start re-recording over the oldest video clip so you really can fit it and forget about it. It even has a built in battery so if your in an accident and have forgotten your phone then the camera can be removed from the car and be used to take still images of the accident scene.

All that for £52.99 off Amazon.

My only gripe with the whole setup is the sticky 3m pad that came with the base. Its grey so it stands out on the windscreen. I have purchased a pad of black 3m tape so will switch it over once it arrives.

Here is a clip that i took after fitting it at my parents house. I have it set to record three minute clips so this is just the first section of me going home to my flat.

As usual YouTube seems to compress the 1080p quality. I can assure you the footage i have sitting on my pc is even clearer than it is in the YouTube video that i uploaded. Even though you can see even the YouTube quality footage is still really good. A bit of background noise in the clip as i drove home with both of my windows fully down as it was a nice sunny day up here for once.






For the price i would recommend this little camera to anyone.


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... are you sure this footage was recorded from your car? ... in Scotland? ...

... it's just that the sky is blue, and it looks like the sun is almost shining?? ...
 

... the camera quality looks good though Paul ... for the price I think they're well worth the money now ... 
... another nice addition ...
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Eadon

Really good stuff for the money! I've wanting one to double up as an action cam for a while!


----------



## bigdodge

I am impressed with it! I expected it to be a bit jerky but it is smooth and clear. I think a few people will now add this to their list of add ons.


----------



## The Blue Bandit

Eadon said:


> Really good stuff for the money! I've wanting one to double up as an action cam for a while!


... if the wife was giving me any action, I'd do the same! ...


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Really good footage, id be interested in the gps mouny for an extra tenner aswell! Did you try different positions for mounting? Im considering the rear window to get some interior action too


----------



## davectr

Quite impressive for a budget camera. Is it possible to buy an extra set of cables so it can be used in more than one car, or would I need to purchase more than one camera?


----------



## BaueruTc

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... are you sure this footage was recorded from your car? ... in Scotland? ...
> 
> ... it's just that the sky is blue, and it looks like the sun is almost shining?? ...
> 
> 
> ... the camera quality looks good though Paul ... for the price I think they're well worth the money now ...
> ... another nice addition ...
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


It was one of those rare sunny days up here in Scotland lol



fixitagaintomoz said:


> Really good footage, id be interested in the gps mouny for an extra tenner aswell! Did you try different positions for mounting? Im considering the rear window to get some interior action too


I wanted the camera to be hidden from my view so for me it was going in the centre of the windscreen behind the mirror. Aligned perfectly first time due to the fact it has the 1.5inch display so I simply had the camera display running as I mounted it to the windscreen.

The camera could also easily be used attached to the rear window facing forward if you were after it for a track day cam as the it has such a wide angle lens.



davectr said:


> Quite impressive for a budget camera. Is it possible to buy an extra set of cables so it can be used in more than one car, or would I need to purchase more than one camera?


Yes you can buy a standard mount for the windscreen for £5 new on eBay or the GPS windscreen mount for £10. Hard wiring kits are also available so the camera could easily be used between two vehicles. You could buy all the kit required for a second car for £15.


----------



## BaueruTc

After seeing Merlins handy work with the MK2 coil pack wiring cover i decided to give it a go too as my coilpack heat-shield foil was pretty tatty.

That was one of the most gruesome jobs i have done on the car recently. What a mare it was to get it all tucked into the new housing. As Merlin said in his thread, You have to strip back the coilpack wiring electrical tape as there was no way it would all fit in otherwise.




























Had an R32 front ARB fitted along with Cookbot cons and rear Powerflex wishbone bushes last year come mot time. Thought it was time to upgrade the back so ordered up a new genuine VW rear R32 arb along with new genuine Audi drop links and all new nuts and bolts. Also purchased a set of matching rear Powerflex bushes for the rear arb. Fellow forum member Brian kindly sent me the arb brackets free of charge and also took the time to clean them up for me and also painted them. Cheers Brian!










All went on the car without a hitch. That should be her pretty much sorted come mot time next month. (I hope...)


----------



## anthony_839

Looking good I wouldnt mind one of them in black.

Where u get it from?


----------



## BaueruTc

anthony_839 said:


> Looking good I wouldnt mind one of them in black.
> 
> Where u get it from?


PSI Tuning, Pretty sure someone said you can get them in black from Audi though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90

Love that front grill, do you have a link to where you got it from? Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ciano91

Very nice


----------



## Larken93

Loved reading this great post, inspiring too


----------



## Brown

really really nice, like how youve progressively improved it with time, only thing i would change is the wheels for something more blingy


----------



## Duggy

BaueruTc said:


> anthony_839 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good I wouldnt mind one of them in black.
> 
> Where u get it from?
> 
> 
> 
> PSI Tuning, Pretty sure someone said you can get them in black from Audi though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Got my black one from VW on yesterday, change from a tenner 

Part no. 06F 971 824 C

John


----------



## ikeaaxel

did you ever run your "winter wheels" with the 15mm spacers? would be interested to see a picture or know if there was any scrubbing with those wheels and 225/45/17 tyres


----------



## BaueruTc

ikeaaxel said:


> did you ever run your "winter wheels" with the 15mm spacers? would be interested to see a picture or know if there was any scrubbing with those wheels and 225/45/17 tyres


No i have not run them with my spacers as it would mean that i would have to buy new longer bolts for the original Ronal alloys. They will be going back on over the next month or so, If i could pick up a set of extended bolts cheaply enough for the Ronals then i may buy them and try the wheels with my spacers.


----------



## ikeaaxel

thanks, in 2 minds wether i get some or not. car looks nice btw, ours is the same colour but could do with some of your polishing skills to sort it out!


----------



## chazhs88

Looks good all polished up. Good build.


----------



## marsiz202

Love the sound of the exhaust, can't believe you made such a long trip! With them 3miles down the road pipewerx will be my first to visit in the new year!


----------



## BaueruTc

marsiz202 said:


> Love the sound of the exhaust, can't believe you made such a long trip! With them 3miles down the road pipewerx will be my first to visit in the new year!


It was worth the trip thats for sure!


----------



## BaueruTc

Well i have been putting off making my rear seat delete for some time now so thought i had better get it done when i was off for a week in January. I wanted to go with the proper drop down seat delete but as i was adding a sub it would have to sit in the cabin side of the setup as the boot side was to shallow to hold the sub when the boot was closed. :?

Bought myself some mdf sheeting and made a template from the original floor. The seat area was trial and error till it fitted.

I bought some carpet off eBay and a couple of cans of spray adhesive. I also cut some holes for the netting mounts to go back in. When i built the section for where the rear seat was i added four supports underneath to stop it from bowing with the weight of the subwoofer.

I bought a meter length of 50mm bar off eBay, Cut it to size and then had it wrapped in carbon. Big credits go out to my cousin, I bought seatbelt style material off eBay and tasked her with making me a netting. She mocked up a few designs and i preferred the design with five loops over the bar instead of the normal three.

And here it all is finished. The good thing about this design is that it all simply lifts outs as it is in two sections so i can still access the spare wheel well if need be.

Im pretty happy with the end results!


----------



## Paulj100

love it! I Think you've done an epic job there matey 8) Bar and netting look spot on, so good in fact it looks OM

Paul


----------



## mullum

Looks good fella, any more pictures of the sub? I'm intrigued


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... as always Paul, that's a really tidy finish ... your cousin should go into business- the webbing is a top job! ...
... I bet you've saved a few quid by building it all from scratch over an OEM rear delete too ...
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Ian_W

That looks great 8)


----------



## BaueruTc

Thanks Guys! Total price for all the materials must have been around £70, I was another £20 to get the pole wrapped, Sounds steep but i would have been around £8 for the vinyl myself so £12 to get it professionally wrapped and have a perfect join line was a no brainer to me. Whilst i was in there i asked for a quote for a wee bit of wrapping, I was happy with the price quoted so the car is booked in for some bits and bobs to be wrapped around the end of March when i have a week off work. Mums the word on that project till then! 8)

Mullum its an Edge 12inch active subwoofer, It has alot of good reviews on Amazon and Halfords websites. Only downside is that the woofer surround is orange and sticks out like a soar thumb! I decided to stealth it up a bit and run a layer of spare carpet left over from the the rear seat delete over the top. End result looks good as it blends in with the rest of the built. Still running it in for 30 hours but so far i have been pretty impressed with it.


----------



## outdoor stevie

That's a kracker of a sub you have there, was it too deep to place it horizontally in the flat part of your delete so that you still had a flat section behind the front seats?

Stevie


----------



## BaueruTc

outdoor stevie said:


> That's a kracker of a sub you have there, was it too deep to place it horizontally in the flat part of your delete so that you still had a flat section behind the front seats?
> 
> Stevie


Yes the depth of the sub was too long for the seat delete drop down area. It pretty much takes up most of the depth of the area behind the seat right upto the cargo net. It's a fair size of enclouser. Even attempting to lie it facing upright was a no go due to the size and also the curved shape of the enclousre.


----------



## TTSingh

Great build mate. Nice job on the seat delete 8)


----------



## Sumner

Cheers for the How to as ive Just Purchased One


----------



## Chrisrj

Looks great without the rear seats, nicely done


----------



## BaueruTc

Well I'm sure this next post will upset the pursuits, I made a rear seat delete recently. Done as the back seats have only been used twice in the past three and a half years. Also i think it looks pretty smart too if done well. Nothing to do with wanting to copy the QS.

Now for a long time now i have been pondering about getting my roof and pillars wrapped black. Again i think it looks absolutely fantastic on the QS and thats whats been niggling at me for ages. Trouble is that as i live up in the Highlands there was not alot of companies that did wrapping up here over the last couple of years. Recently i have had my eye on a local company and have been impressed with pictures of there work. I was in to see them in January to get my rear seat delete bar wrapped in carbon vinyl. I asked about the roof, They gave me a quote and the rest was history. I was taking a bit of a gamble as a bit of googling only comes up with a few partial denim blue roof wraps. I was beginning to think there is a reason for this and maybe Denim Blue does not work well with the gloss black roof. Well i went for it and i have to say i am very happy with the end results, They did a great job and i personally think it looks spot on. Yes i know it isn't a QS and I'm not trying to imitate one. I just love the look.

The guys said they could attempt the mirrors but there would be a join line and the finish may not be great. I gathered this as many others on here have had issues trying to get a nice finish on the mirrors. I have purchased a spare set of mirrors off eBay and will be spraying them black to finish the look off. I may also get the back window tinted at some stage too.

So here are a few pictures of her i took earlier on today.

Feel free to voice honest opinions!


----------



## cam69

Looking good in think it go's well with denim blue.


----------



## Warranty_Void

Looks great, the roof goes really well with the rest of the car :mrgreen:


----------



## NickG

Looks epic, screw the haters!! :lol:


----------



## mullum

Looks ace mate, instead of a tint have you considered blinds?


----------



## 3TT3

Looks good.
I wonder how it would be without the upper spoiler.
Cant say for sure either about the mirrors in black,wrap or paint.Wrap on those you do need a join,or in my case 2 :lol: ,but it can be hidden towards the inside edge/underneath.A bit of 3m primer + edge sealant and should be ok.
How did they finish off the lower vinyl edge?


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

This is hands down my favourite thread on the TT forum. I'm a little annoyed that you're on here at the same time though as I want to copy you 

Where did you get the roof spoiler from as I'm in love with it.


----------



## BaueruTc

Thanks guys! Purchased a set of black mirrors which are now on the car. No photos yet as the car is manky.



mullum said:


> Looks ace mate, instead of a tint have you considered blinds?


If it works out cheaper than getting the rear window tinted then this could be an option.



3TT3 said:


> Looks good.
> I wonder how it would be without the upper spoiler.
> Cant say for sure either about the mirrors in black,wrap or paint.Wrap on those you do need a join,or in my case 2 :lol: ,but it can be hidden towards the inside edge/underneath.A bit of 3m primer + edge sealant and should be ok.
> How did they finish off the lower vinyl edge?


One of the main reasons i went for the spoiler is because i saw one on a red QS and in my opinion it went really well with the colour. I was never sure about it from certain angles after i had it fitted and painted. Now that its gloss black with the roof i personally think it looks amazing. I am so happy i got the roof and pillars done. I am not to sure how they finished the bottom edges off. All i can say is that its a local wrapping company up here who seem to be getting a lot of trade. A few dealerships in Inverness are putting new cars to them for items on the cars to be wrapped so they know what they are doing. Again I'm very happy with the job that they did and the price. 



HeroicBroccoli said:


> This is hands down my favourite thread on the TT forum. I'm a little annoyed that you're on here at the same time though as I want to copy you
> 
> Where did you get the roof spoiler from as I'm in love with it.


Why thanks for the compliment! I can assure you there are far better examples on here than mine thats for sure. The roof spoiler was purchased from a fellow member called Brendan who organised a group buy a few years back.

I found the spoiler on eBay for you. Here is the link for you. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-MK1-1 ... 4aba3e5a02


----------



## mullum

What I like about blinds for the rear window is it's not permanent, handy to be able to remove (eg. a long night time drive?) plus you can resell if you ever want to ;-)


----------



## micaerin

BaueruTc said:


> Some new additions that I purchased before my front ARB decided to snap.
> Just ordered up some JCS clips to fit all those hoses coming in at £25. Good clips though so should be hassle free. I would like to get myself a cold side dv relocation kit to finish the job off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordering a new R32 front ARB tomorrow and have decided to go for a set of Powerflex 23mm ARB bushes. Will probably regret the harsh ride but I will give it a go.


Hi great looking car by the way, can you tell me what size pipe you have used, length and diameter of the 2 rolls of tubing shown in picture,
thanks in advance


----------



## Confused212

Just spent most of the afternoon reading this, it turned into a book I didn't want to put down.

Credit to you for your attention to detail, the wheels and roof look awesome, the silver rings on the front def look better than the black.

Hopefully be buying my first TT in the next few weeks / months and you've given me loads of ideas.

I'll look out for the beast next time I'm flying outa Inverness

Dave


----------



## tin_tin

I've been umming and arr'ing between silver and denim blue but this has swung it for me! Just need to find one without the blue interior..

Looking forward to seeing what else you do with it!


----------



## Winter20vt

Just read the whole build, amazing bud!


----------



## BaueruTc

I have not updated this thread with really since last January last year when i built the rear seat delete. Apart from that i have not really done much to here in the past year, Thought i would try and save some cash by not spending much on her in 2015. All was going well till MOT time a few months back. One of the front Apex springs had snapped and i had not noticed this and she ended up failing her MOT because of it.

I always said to myself if i had to change springs then i would treat her to coilovers, I was on a tight budget but didn't want to cheap out and go for FK streets as pretty much every other bush on her has been replaced with Powerflex bushes/cookbot cons and front and rear R32 arbs along with a set of Forge tiebars so to stick FK streets on, Well i just could not do it. I opted for a set of slightly dearer AP coilovers in the end and have been very happy with the results both in stance and comfort and handling. Front can still go down another 20-30mm yet too.




























Once she was all settled in i had a full suspension alignment done on her again. So my simple mot failure of a snapped spring ended up costing me around £600 once the alignment was done too.

A few weeks later i got the drivers wing touched up as it was starting to bubble ever so slightly where it was repaired a few years back and also got the dreaded rusty tailgate around the number plates bulb holders painted. This set me back another £300.




























Apart from that 2015 was fairly quite for my TT. Not sure what 2016 holds for her yet. Will need four new tyres later this year and i am toying on going down to a set of 18's preferably staggered. Still yet to get this elusive 3inch downpipe or a WAK map! Will be purchasing a house sometime this year so funds are tight so need to get that sorted first and hopefully there will be some penny's left for the TT.

Just a little update!


----------



## BaueruTc

Tyres on the 19's were starting to get a little low 4-5mm so i started looking at a nice mid range set of tyres for them. Looked like i was going to be around the £400 mark so i thought about it and decided to throw a few more pennys her way and buy a new set of alloys. I sold my winter tyres and alloys last summer. They were only 17's but i have to admit the car felt so much smoother with those bigger side walls on the 17's over the 19's so i decided to downgrade to a set of 18's for my new wheels.

I have gone with a staggered set of 18's 8.5J front and 9.5j ET35 all round, Fronts with 225/40/18 and 255/35/18 on the rear. Went with a set of of mid range Nexen N8000's. They seem to get good reviews all round and it was Nexen Winter tyres which i had on the 17's which were also very good.

I had a little test fit the other day with my 15mm spacers all round, Fronts perfect, The rears were a different story! Stuck out way too far. Car jacked back up and rear spacers off and she seemed ok.

Just wasn't too sure how she looked with the new wheels. Seen a few TT's with them and its a hit or a miss, All depends on how low your car is to pull the look off. Would love to post a pic but till i get her sitting the way i want then its more of a tease atm. Will see how she sits after tweaking the coilovers. Hopefully get them on sometime next month once the worst of the winter weather is over up here in the highlands.

Folks were alarmed when they showed up as i got them sent to their house as i wouldn't have been in at my flat to receive them. Boxes don't give anything away btw.










255 rear 9.5J with 15mm spacer :? 









Spacer off 









Was quite surprised with the amount of sidewall stretch on a 255 on a 9.5j rim. Will be going for bigger rear tyres when they need replaced next. New alloys are satin black to keep in theme with my last set. More pics coming soon!


----------



## Mondo

Any chance of a shot of the actual alloys themselves? :roll:


----------



## BaueruTc

Mondo said:


> Any chance of a shot of the actual alloys themselves? :roll:


Coming soon Mondo ;-)

I received my door handles from Gareth, What a service quick and top quality! My old handles really were letting the interior of my car down. Not anymore. They look amazing! Another job ticked off the to list.



Before



After


----------



## BaueruTc

New wheels were fitted today. Cleaned then down yesterday with some panel wipe and then applied Gtechnique C5.

Went for another set of black alloys. 18 inch 3SDM's. Fronts 8.5J 225/40/18 et 35 with 15mm spacers. Rears are 9.5J fitted with 255/35/18' again et35 but with no spacers.

No scrubbing whatsoever, Will be fitting a 265 rear tyre when they need replaced down the line. Also bought black bolt covers but they don't fit so have just order another set off eBay so hopefully I will have better luck with them when they arrive. I think the black bolt caps will make all the difference to the overall look.


----------



## Ian_W

New wheels look spot on 8)


----------



## burtz

Looks amazing with the new wheels

How much was the roof wrap if you dont mind me asking


----------



## burtz

BaueruTc said:


> Thanks Guys! Total price for all the materials must have been around £70, I was another £20 to get the pole wrapped, Sounds steep but i would have been around £8 for the vinyl myself so £12 to get it professionally wrapped and have a perfect join line was a no brainer to me. Whilst i was in there i asked for a quote for a wee bit of wrapping, I was happy with the price quoted so the car is booked in for some bits and bobs to be wrapped around the end of March when i have a week off work. Mums the word on that project till then! 8)
> 
> Mullum its an Edge 12inch active subwoofer, It has alot of good reviews on Amazon and Halfords websites. Only downside is that the woofer surround is orange and sticks out like a soar thumb! I decided to stealth it up a bit and run a layer of spare carpet left over from the the rear seat delete over the top. End result looks good as it blends in with the rest of the built. Still running it in for 30 hours but so far i have been pretty impressed with it.


I would recommend a JL sub. Sound great and will look a lot better!


----------



## BaueruTc

burtz said:


> Looks amazing with the new wheels
> 
> How much was the roof wrap if you dont mind me asking


£280 for the roof and pillars. Been on the car for almost a year now and is still in great condition.


----------



## lp_julo

Gratz for the sleek looking wheelz! That's a spot on decision there! :lol: :lol:

Couldn't help myself but asking, is your TT a quattro or fwd ? 




(noticed on the dyno only front spins)


----------



## BaueruTc

lp_julo said:


> Gratz for the sleek looking wheelz! That's a spot on decision there! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Couldn't help myself but asking, is your TT a quattro or fwd ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (noticed on the dyno only front spins)


That video was taken at the TT Forums rolling road day in 2014. My car is a Quattro 225, When they did all the Quattros they pulled the fuses to make the car run in 2WD. Iirc there had been issues before where results can vary if the car runs in 4WD on their rollers.


----------



## BaueruTc

Finally had a chance to take the car and dslr out and get a few shots with the new wheels.


----------



## warrenstuart

New wheels really suit it... spot on [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Warren.


----------



## burtz

That road! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Spot on man!


----------



## NWDSdaz

Love the new wheels, looks really purposeful.


----------



## NickG

Just amazing, love it!


----------



## john.dixon63

looking good.


----------



## SC0TTRS

Thanks to OP for the great thread, Gives me some idea's for my Denim 225 8)

Hasn't been updated for a while :?


----------



## Garys-TT

> I received my door handles from Gareth, What a service quick and top quality! My old handles really were letting the interior of my car down. Not anymore. They look amazing! Another job ticked off the to list.


This is exactly what o want to do to my door handles. Is Gareth still around to do these. Any contact details?


----------



## BaueruTc

SC0TTRS said:


> Thanks to OP for the great thread, Gives me some idea's for my Denim 225 8)
> 
> Hasn't been updated for a while :?


She is still alive and doing well. Coming up seven years of ownership with her this year and she is still going strong. Not done much to her since I last updated. Still puts a smile on my face when I see and drive her though!


----------



## BrianB

Really enjoyed reading this thread, good to hear she still puts a smile on your face.


----------



## gerontius

BaueruTc said:


> Well i have been putting off making my rear seat delete for some time now so thought i had better get it done when i was off for a week in January. I wanted to go with the proper drop down seat delete but as i was adding a sub it would have to sit in the cabin side of the setup as the boot side was to shallow to hold the sub when the boot was closed. :?
> 
> Bought myself some mdf sheeting and made a template from the original floor. The seat area was trial and error till it fitted.
> 
> I bought some carpet off eBay and a couple of cans of spray adhesive. I also cut some holes for the netting mounts to go back in. When i built the section for where the rear seat was i added four supports underneath to stop it from bowing with the weight of the subwoofer.
> 
> I bought a meter length of 50mm bar off eBay, Cut it to size and then had it wrapped in carbon. Big credits go out to my cousin, I bought seatbelt style material off eBay and tasked her with making me a netting. She mocked up a few designs and i preferred the design with five loops over the bar instead of the normal three.
> 
> And here it all is finished. The good thing about this design is that it all simply lifts outs as it is in two sections so i can still access the spare wheel well if need be.
> 
> Im pretty happy with the end results!


Guys, quick question before I start making a rear seat delete for my mk1. I'm seeing that most people who have done this have made a replacement for the existing spare wheel cover board. Is there any reason why I'd need to do this ? Can I just construct a board to fit over the rear seat area & retain the existing spare wheel cover board ?
Thanks


----------



## BaueruTc

The only reason I replaced spare wheel board was to keep it all level. If I made my rear seat delete above the spare wheel well oem cover, Where the MDF board comes across into the cabin it would have been above the area for the cd changer and the emergency kit flaps. Remove the oem board and you won't have this issue. However If you dropped it down like the QS version then this would not be an issue either way.


----------



## Jakethepeg007

BaueruTc are you still around with your TT?


----------

